# Guys hate makeup???



## sunshine478 (Jul 3, 2007)

a couple of days ago, my crush told me he hated makeup and thinks its so stupid that girls wear it. i asked everyone male friend, brother and cousin, and most agreed. Basically, they all think its okay but they just wish their other didnt wear it. If this statment is so, why do we all keep searching for the perfect product, even if guys dont notice?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 3, 2007)

I've had guys say this to me all the time as well.

I wear makeup because I like it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont wear makeup so a guy will notice. lol I wear it because i like it.

I dont think men pay enough attention to notice if we wear it or not honestly.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 3, 2007)

I wear makeup becauise I need to cover my flaws and blemishes! LOL!!!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

they say that but thats because they dont want to seem girly or unnappreciative of natural beauty. but they all like those celebs who cake it on and dont look near as good without it as they do on. believe me, if nobody wore makeup the world would be too blah!! makeup is FUN and a way to express ourselves! stupid guys!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 3, 2007)

Depends on the individual guy, some men like Barbie dolls, made up 24/7 (if they see your face naked, they may want to break up, lol), and then you have men that like natural women, that dont obsess about mu and that could care less. I have one of those "why do you wear mu", husbands


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 3, 2007)

let me just tell you- guys are full of SH!!!!! they say that because they have no idea.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

haha jen i agree.

it's cool to have one that wants a natural face but at the same time it's like you want to smack them for their lack of knowledge.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 3, 2007)

I think guys hate a ton of makeup.......but I truly believe they find the gals with makeup on more attractive!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 3, 2007)

just a lil is okej but my bf dont like gurls with 1 foot makeup on. everything is the same in this case. too much is never a good thing.

its the same as wearing nice clothes. at least the theory. to feel good about oneself. i never make myself look good so that guys would notice me. not about clothes and makeup!


----------



## cyberfemme (Jul 3, 2007)

I used to hear this in my younger days (not too long ago). But guys always checked out or should I say drooled over the pretty girl that was made up. Several times I've explained to guy friends that it's the makeup that makes the girl more attractive especially if it's applied correctly.

But again maybe they really mean they don't like heavy makeup?


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 3, 2007)

i wear b/c i like it, not b.c a guy like nor b/c he doesnt like it


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear makeup becauise I need to cover my flaws and blemishes! LOL!!! Yep, me too.


----------



## Saje (Jul 3, 2007)

I wear it because I like to paint my face... it brings back memories of when I was 5 and I used finger paint to draw on my face.

haha.

But yeah most of my guy friends dont dig too much makeup or non at all on girls... Lets just say the Face isnt their first priority anyway.

My bf doesnt like it if I wear too much makeup... since he did meet me without it... he does say he prefers me without but can appreciate if I do a good job on it as well.


----------



## han (Jul 3, 2007)

hmm, most guys i have come across like girls that wear makeup and dress nice.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear it because I like to paint my face... it brings back memories of when I was 5 and I used finger paint to draw on my face.
haha.

But yeah most of my guy friends dont dig too much makeup or non at all on girls... Lets just say the Face isnt their first priority anyway.

My bf doesnt like it if I wear too much makeup... since he did meet me without it... he does say he prefers me without but can appreciate if I do a good job on it as well.

haha !


----------



## Lauren (Jul 3, 2007)

Yea my boyfriend tells me that too... but I really don't think he would think I was very pretty without it so whatever... I wear it because I think it makes me looks better and because it's fun!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 3, 2007)

That's such a lie!! Guys want you to look good with and without makeup. My BF says how lovely I look without it, but he WOWed when I do wear it. Besides I wear it because I like it and that's all that really matters.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

good point amanda


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 3, 2007)

I think they just don't want to get your MU on their clothes when you guys are hugging..or whatever LOL. I hate the argument guys make about women who wear makeup have low self esteem and lack confidence, i find it's really the total opposite. People who have low self esteem don't care what they look like and don't put on MU. *Natural Faces and Made-up faces are both beautiful, IMO!*


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 3, 2007)

Omgosh this is so funny because just last Saturday, a coworker I have a crush on [totally different job/person from my last thread *sticky face*] poked my face and I was like "don't touch my faceee!" jokingly, and he's like "oh will I smudge all your makeup?" and I said "yes." Then he said "I think makeup is ugly."

AW! What does that even mean? Like my makeup was ugly, meaning I'm ugly wearing it? Makeup in general is ugly? Huh? I was so mad.

I just ended up saying that "makeup is my favorite thing ever" and changed the subject.


----------



## eric (Jul 3, 2007)

Weeeellllll, I can only speak for myself but this is what I think..

When guys say they think makeup is ugly they mean when its really overdone and basically they are trying to give you a compliment and tell you that you dont need that much to look good. I dont think though, that guys realize that even a natural look takes as much work as it does. I think most guys dont like girls who spend all of their time looking in the mirror and are way too concerned with their makeup and if its perfect or not.. but I dont think they really know what they are talking about and I think if they did then they would probably feel differently.. And also a lot of guys have kind of learned to say that they dont like girls who wear a lot of makeup since they dont want to seem like they are shallow and attracted to something fake (which i know its not but thats what some guys think). Anyway, I dont agree with any of that but being a guy Im pretty sure thats the feelings most guys have.. so dont take it personally, just shrug it off because its really not that big of a deal, its just something they say because they dont know the whole deal about it




)


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 3, 2007)

i think its becoz gurls with makeup dun l**** hugging tight with guys with their face on the guys clothes cozof the mascara and lipgloss

my ex had complained bout that !

guys suck!!!!!!!

j/k


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard some guys say they "hate" makeup, and yet they do drool over girls that are made up. I think they just don't like it when girls pack on the makeup, like layers and layers of it on, and you can barely tell her real features. And those girls that catch their attention because they look "natural"...they just can't tell the girl has makeup on because she put it on really well! Guys just don't know how to tell...We girls can see "subtle" makeup..right?

Good think my boyfriend likes that I wear makeup...I asked him about it and he says he thinks makeup "pulls a look together" and girls that don't wear makeup look like they don't give a crap how they look. hehe...I swear, everytime we go to the MAC counter, we're like kids in a candy store...only he's looking at the girls that work there...LOL


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *eric2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Weeeellllll, I can only speak for myself but this is what I think..
When guys say they think makeup is ugly they mean when its really overdone and basically they are trying to give you a compliment and tell you that you dont need that much to look good. I dont think though, that guys realize that even a natural look takes as much work as it does. I think most guys dont like girls who spend all of their time looking in the mirror and are way too concerned with their makeup and if its perfect or not.. but I dont think they really know what they are talking about and I think if they did then they would probably feel differently.. And also a lot of guys have kind of learned to say that they dont like girls who wear a lot of makeup since they dont want to seem like they are shallow and attracted to something fake (which i know its not but thats what some guys think). Anyway, I dont agree with any of that but being a guy Im pretty sure thats the feelings most guys have.. so dont take it personally, just shrug it off because its really not that big of a deal, its just something they say because they dont know the whole deal about it



)

That's an excellent answer, Eric! Very well put.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 3, 2007)

All of my guy friends tell me that they prefer a girl with a more natural look and hate heavy makeup on women!!


----------



## stargazer_k (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree with everyone here that wearing makeup is just to make ourselves feel good.

the guys that I know... they don't understand makeup. most can't tell if the girl's wearing make up or not (whether that's from them not paying enough attention or just clueless, it doesn't matter). One was even telling me that one of his friend looks great and she doesn't put on any make up. HELLO! she has full eye makeup on! that's mascara on her lashes and eyeliner around her eye, with eyeshadow on her lid!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 3, 2007)

Girls dont wear makeup for guys anyway - we wear it to make ourselves feel good, but also for other women! DUH!

Guys are retarded - it's true that they go for girls who are well made up - they 'hate' makeup, but can't tell when a girl is wearing it.

I don't think my bf HATES makeup, but he doesn't like sticky lipgloss, or when lipstick leaves colours on his cheeks.

Anyway, I think women mostly wear makeup for themselves and for other women, not really men, because men don't appreciate the effort you put in, whereas women do


----------



## Chrystia (Jul 3, 2007)

My best friend is a guy and he doesn't like makeup. His girlfriend doesn't wear any at all. But he doesn't mind it either. He thinks I'm pretty with or without makeup. I think the most important part is how you feel about it. I enjoy wearing it. I like playing with it, that's just me. So in the end it doesn't even matter.


----------



## luxotika (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree. Wear it because you like it. Most men that have a bit of possessiveness will tell you that he likes you better without it because the positive attention you get when you have it applied nicely; men get jealous of that. Or maybe they are just jealous that they can't wear it!


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 3, 2007)

i want to add: guys are totally general too.. so when they say they hate makeup- it means they hate certain things about makeup, not makeup as a whole... like- they hate goth looks, or hate blue eyeliner, or hate red lipstick that gets on them after kissing, or something like that.

like when they say, "i hate vegetables" or "i hate chick flicks"... you know they didnt mean corn or the notebook.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 3, 2007)

ive had guys tell me this alot too.

its like i wanna play dress up and look pretty, i'll play dress up and look pretty!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *eric2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Weeeellllll, I can only speak for myself but this is what I think..
When guys say they think makeup is ugly they mean when its really overdone and basically they are trying to give you a compliment and tell you that you dont need that much to look good. I dont think though, that guys realize that even a natural look takes as much work as it does. I think most guys dont like girls who spend all of their time looking in the mirror and are way too concerned with their makeup and if its perfect or not.. but I dont think they really know what they are talking about and I think if they did then they would probably feel differently.. And also a lot of guys have kind of learned to say that they dont like girls who wear a lot of makeup since they dont want to seem like they are shallow and attracted to something fake (which i know its not but thats what some guys think). Anyway, I dont agree with any of that but being a guy Im pretty sure thats the feelings most guys have.. so dont take it personally, just shrug it off because its really not that big of a deal, its just something they say because they dont know the whole deal about it



)

Yep. Completely agree.
Personally, I wear it for myself and to enhance my features and I enjoy the process of putting it on. I've been told I'm pretty plain looking but with makeup I look real pretty. So, MU is my friend. Haha.

I heard some guy go on about certain girls saying they have natural beauty and don't need much on. Which is true - some girls don't need a full face on to look beautiful.

But really, you judge a book by it's cover and if most guys saw us girlies w/out makeup on... pfft you'd hear another complain. Haha.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2007)

agree totally with what Amanda said


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 3, 2007)

ladies, we should not wear makeup for people to notice anyway! (obviously with the exception of outrageous lips or eyes). makeup should make the skin look natural and breathe etc.

as for guys not liking makeup, well i can tell you theyre all messed up in the head. they drool over all the models and celebs in the magazines who are drowning in makeup - what up with that?! i can bet my mac collection that if most men saw their women day in and day out without makeup they'd be crying for them to change back!


----------



## ms_sunlight (Jul 3, 2007)

My other half says he loves me in makeup. He often comments on it. I've known several guys like that.


----------



## chocobon (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't care if men like makeup or not,I wear it cuz I love it and I think it looks good on me!!

Oh and my hubby loves my makeup and he loves watching me do it!!


----------



## hs769 (Jul 3, 2007)

Obviously I cant speak for all guys but I think if they say that the arent really being truthful. I like for my wife to wear makeup In fact I have bought probably 90% of the makeup she owns. I have seen these the before pictures of actresses without their makeup and they dont look near as good as they did with makeup. I am not for the tammi faye baker look but makeup should enhance "natural beauty."


----------



## Bexy (Jul 3, 2007)

My dh tells me he hates it when I wear makeup too. But when we are getting ready for a night out and I come out looking all good with my hair and makeup done he really does not seem to mind it then, lol.

Plus I wear it because I like it, and I think it is fun.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 3, 2007)

who cares how guys feel about it it was NEVER meant to be for them anyways~ except on special occasions~!

like if ur trying to dress up for a guy to seduce him HA!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif who cares how guys feel about it it was NEVER meant to be for them anyways~ except on special occasions~!like if ur trying to dress up for a guy to seduce him HA!

well, actually men wore makeup just like women, until the victorian associated it with actors and whores (often considered as the same).i already confessed my fetish for guys wearing eyeliner




, so for the others, i'd just answer that when they don't even bother buying a face moisturizer, they can go to hell, because i don't have their perfect skin and need to hide my acne scars and blemishes





seriously my bro received recently his driver's license and he had the most dark and huge circles i've seen on his pic, he scared himself lol. hmm, i think i need to talk to his gf niark niark niark


----------



## makeupartist2b (Jul 3, 2007)

my boyfriend actually likes my make up, lol. but yeah i don't wear make up for guys to look at me i love it i love the colors i have fun doing it and i enjoy it i do it for myself, ya don't like it. you don't look =]


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupartist2b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my boyfriend actually likes my make up, lol. but yeah i don't wear make up for guys to look at me i love it i love the colors i have fun doing it and i enjoy it i do it for myself, ya don't like it. you don't look =] good philosophy !!!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif who cares how guys feel about it it was NEVER meant to be for them anyways~ except on special occasions~!like if ur trying to dress up for a guy to seduce him HA!

heh..you're too cute. love all your posts.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't care what guys think of me wearing makeup, I wear it because I like to.


----------



## colormeup (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:
who cares how guys feel about it it was NEVER meant to be for them anyways Hold on just a minute bucko!



I'm a guy and I wear makeup. Heck I'm wearing makeup right now. Makeup is not just for girls. It's also for confident guys who know how to wear it.
magosienne, thanks for pointing out makeup is for guys.

Yes folks I've actually gotten compliments on my makeup.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jul 3, 2007)

Ironically, in my experience, the men who say they hate makeup on women are the same ones who look at pictures of supermodels and drool.... If those same supermodels were bare-faced, do you think they'd say the same thing?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hold on just a minute bucko!



I'm a guy and I wear makeup. Heck I'm wearing makeup right now. Makeup is not just for girls. It's also for confident guys who know how to wear it.
magosienne, thanks for pointing out makeup is for guys.

Yes folks I've actually gotten compliments on my makeup.

I think she meant that makeup was not meant to impress guys. lol. Not that they couldn't wear it.


----------



## mem636 (Jul 3, 2007)

The thing is guys really don't know what they are talking about when it comes to make-up. They would much rather see us with make-up on than without. I usually go more natural during the week days, but when I go full make up on the weekends my boyfriend loves it.

And, like most of the women on here have said, we love make-up and wear it because it makes us feel good. That is really what matters most.


----------



## vav (Jul 4, 2007)

Some like naturalness, some not. Just think of the porn-star look, some guys probably like this. And the geisha women were supposed to be attractive, or at least..interesting?


----------



## Tina Marie (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont wear makeup so a guy will notice. lol I wear it because i like it.
I dont think men pay enough attention to notice if we wear it or not honestly.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, actually men wore makeup just like women, until the victorian associated it with actors and whores (often considered as the same).i already confessed my fetish for guys wearing eyeliner



, so for the others, i'd just answer that when they don't even bother buying a face moisturizer, they can go to hell, because i don't have their perfect skin and need to hide my acne scars and blemishes





seriously my bro received recently his driver's license and he had the most dark and huge circles i've seen on his pic, he scared himself lol. hmm, i think i need to talk to his gf niark niark niark








i mean wear for them



haha~~


----------



## Jade22 (Jul 4, 2007)

I saw a show on TV that was asking guys what they thought about our fashion and makeup. The overall outcome was that guys didn't mind a little make that looks natural but hated the fashion that was "in".

Most of the trends us girls set are for us girls only. We all want the guys to think we look good but deep down we want to show off to other girls because at the end of the day they know what is hot and what isn't.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heh..you're too cute. love all your posts. haha thx cutie





Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she meant that makeup was not meant to impress guys. lol. Not that they couldn't wear it.



yesyesyes u know my brain





Originally Posted by *Tina Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



i agree too ~ i mean guys are saying how this and that gurl looking so good saying thats natural beauty when they actually have like TONS of foundation on so think it can cover a mountain!!! 
my fd worked in a cafe be4 and this gurl always got very pale skin . looking so nice like completely smooth. every guys thinking shes a natural beauty and gurls ask her if she did put on makeup she said no. EVEN when they see POWDER on her nose. and shes still say nono i didnt use any makeup. i mean say yes if u did . or if ur so ashame of wearing it ,dont !


----------



## sooner_chick (Jul 4, 2007)

If a guy likes you: He will notice you with, or with makeup. If a guy says stuff like that sounds like he has major issues. But, that's my opionion, no offence.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, thats weird. I never say I'm not wearing any when I am.. fewls, all of them


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sooner_chick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If a guy likes you: He will notice you with, or with makeup. If a guy says stuff like that sounds like he has major issues. But, that's my opionion, no offence. huh ??


----------



## Xexuxa (Jul 4, 2007)

All the porn stars that guys beat it off to wear tons of make-up. But yet they would never take a girl like that home to meet Mom. They prefer a "nice" girl that doesn't look all made up for that. Its a stupid double standard that I've started to notice...


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol I dont think guys hate makeup, I just think their really clueless about it, my bf doesnt know what half the stuff in my makeup collection is!

So yes they like it, thats why they find girls with lots of makeup on HOT, they just dont understand it or dont understand how that HOT girl did all her makeup like that, all they know is that, hey, it looks good!

My bf has told me he likes whatever way I do my makeup, whether its smokey or natural or whatever. I think hes fascinated by it because he doesnt know a thing about it lol. Im glad he doesnt mind whatever I feel like doing because thats alot of freedom for me to do whatever look I feel like! In the end I do it for myself, makes me feel more beautiful, put together, you know





I find it really funny some mornings when Im doin my makeup my bf will sit and watch the whole thing and after every little thing I do he wants to see the before and after. He tries to figure out what Im doing or using and doesnt usually get it right



Haha. One time he just came out of nowhere and said "Let me try put some makeup on you!" Lol he gave up after 1 minute. Guys dont know a thing about it!!


----------



## makeupartist2b (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol I dont think guys hate makeup, I just think their really clueless about it, my bf doesnt know what half the stuff in my makeup collection is!
So yes they like it, thats why they find girls with lots of makeup on HOT, they just dont understand it or dont understand how that HOT girl did all her makeup like that, all they know is that, hey, it looks good!

My bf has told me he likes whatever way I do my makeup, whether its smokey or natural or whatever. I think hes fascinated by it because he doesnt know a thing about it lol. Im glad he doesnt mind whatever I feel like doing because thats alot of freedom for me to do whatever look I feel like! In the end I do it for myself, makes me feel more beautiful, put together, you know






I find it really funny some mornings when Im doin my makeup my bf will sit and watch the whole thing and after every little thing I do he wants to see the before and after. He tries to figure out what Im doing or using and doesnt usually get it right



Haha. One time he just came out of nowhere and said "Let me try put some makeup on you!" Lol he gave up after 1 minute. Guys dont know a thing about it!!



haha that is so funny, my boyfriend is the same way when i do my make up. it's like 50 questions with him. it kinda amazes him, "how did u get that line so straight" haha he also asks to do my make up im like uhh yeah maybe some other day haha.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol I dont think guys hate makeup, I just think their really clueless about it, my bf doesnt know what half the stuff in my makeup collection is!
So yes they like it, thats why they find girls with lots of makeup on HOT, they just dont understand it or dont understand how that HOT girl did all her makeup like that, all they know is that, hey, it looks good!

My bf has told me he likes whatever way I do my makeup, whether its smokey or natural or whatever. I think hes fascinated by it because he doesnt know a thing about it lol. Im glad he doesnt mind whatever I feel like doing because thats alot of freedom for me to do whatever look I feel like! In the end I do it for myself, makes me feel more beautiful, put together, you know





I find it really funny some mornings when Im doin my makeup my bf will sit and watch the whole thing and after every little thing I do he wants to see the before and after. He tries to figure out what Im doing or using and doesnt usually get it right



Haha. One time he just came out of nowhere and said "Let me try put some makeup on you!" Lol he gave up after 1 minute. Guys dont know a thing about it!!

that's cute !!guys usually don't know a thing about it and i think the problem is also in the social rules.

i find it hard to believe, but some people told me straight to my face that guys wearing makeup were (or had to be) gays or transsexuals, like they'd feel the need to compensate some kind of lack of "manhood" by makeup or smthg like that.



i wish people weren't so narrow minded and judgemental, maybe i'm wrong but i think that's where the problem really lies.


----------



## makeupartist2b (Jul 4, 2007)

i dated a guy once who was straight and he wore green eyeshadow lol he actually did it really good. lol


----------



## magosienne (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupartist2b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dated a guy once who was straight and he wore green eyeshadow lol he actually did it really good. lol yay !!!!


----------



## makeupartist2b (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, yeah i must say i was pretty impressed. he knew his make up


----------



## igor (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have one of those "why do you wear mu", husbands Ditto!




At the same time, when we are out somewhere and I put my full make up on, he keeps telling me how great I look and how I should always look like that...





What can I say? No wonder, he is the Twins by his zodiac


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupartist2b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha that is so funny, my boyfriend is the same way when i do my make up. it's like 50 questions with him. it kinda amazes him, "how did u get that line so straight" haha he also asks to do my make up im like uhh yeah maybe some other day haha. Lol I know exactly what you mean haha, you should let him try do your makeup if he asks again just for fun, see what happens lol, when my bf had that eyeshadow and eyeliner in his hands he looked completly lost and then he seemed to gain a new appreciation for what I do! Its really nice to have that understanding lol. I also try to teach him what all I use, because he is always asking, and hes getting better at realizing what girls actually put on their face and whats real or fake or right or overdone and yucky



Yay!


----------



## L281173 (Jul 5, 2007)

You're right my guys seem to not like makeup. They think that someone else will desire their woman


----------



## MariVee (Jul 5, 2007)

Well first of all, I wear makeup because _I_ like it! Not for anyone else.

But also, my guy loves that I wear makeup. In fact he's pretty much bought me half the makeup I own.


----------



## Catski (Jul 5, 2007)

I suppose its about using makeup to enhance, rather than paint over, your face. We all hate that girl who tries way too hard and just ends up looking like plastic, so I'm guessing guys feel the same way.


----------



## makeupartist2b (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol I know exactly what you mean haha, you should let him try do your makeup if he asks again just for fun, see what happens lol, when my bf had that eyeshadow and eyeliner in his hands he looked completly lost and then he seemed to gain a new appreciation for what I do! Its really nice to have that understanding lol. I also try to teach him what all I use, because he is always asking, and hes getting better at realizing what girls actually put on their face and whats real or fake or right or overdone and yucky



Yay! You know what.. lol you talked me into it.!! now i'm gonna let him do my make up. you got a really good point there and now i'm pretty curious of what he will do because he likes watching haha. that's so funny how you said your boyfriend looked lost lol. but you know what... what the hell i'll let him do it. maybe he will be good at it right?? haha. this should be interesting!!.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 5, 2007)

*I wonder what they would do if they found out those so-called 'natural' faces have also been carefully made up....even MORE time is spent on the 'natural look' so it can look....natural!!!!!!!*

Oh, and another thing; if girls didn't wear makeup at ALL, you'd hear a verrry different story from guys. They want us to wear it; they just don't know it.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif * *

*
Oh, and another thing; if girls didn't wear makeup at ALL, you'd hear a verrry different story from guys. They want us to wear it; they just don't know it.*

yes its true i had that happened to be be4 some uni fd asked me why i dun wear makeup.most of the days i dun wear it unless i need to go to job interviews . and i told him. its not that i dun wear it i just wear it when i need to and meeting u for dinner , isnt a reason for me to look pretty.


----------



## eric (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupartist2b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know what.. lol you talked me into it.!! now i'm gonna let him do my make up. you got a really good point there and now i'm pretty curious of what he will do because he likes watching haha. that's so funny how you said your boyfriend looked lost lol. but you know what... what the hell i'll let him do it. maybe he will be good at it right?? haha. this should be interesting!!. I was actually put in a similar situaton myself.. I guess it was about 2 years ago now??? I was seeing this girl at the time and I used to love to watch her do her makeup and I always tried to figure out what she was doing and I guess I just figured I would learn by watching. I never really asked her about it and just figured she didnt even notice me watching but one day she told me that it was time to learn since I had been so interested lately haha. Well I figured she would just explain what she was doing or at most have me try it on her like you girls are talking about but instead she sat me down and gave me a full lesson by doing my makeup and explaining all the steps along the way. At first I was hesistant and didnt want to let her do it but once I realized it was just us and it sounded like fun I gave in and ended up enjoying it haha. I guess she didnt trust me doing hers and didnt wanna risk me taking out her eye hahah.. Just a thought that maybe for saftey reasons and to get a good laugh you might wanna try this option, we both had a great time and it ended up being something we did every now and again just for fun as a joke and I actually ended up learning the basics along the way




-Eric


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 6, 2007)

This is going to sound b*tchy, but I am in a b*tchy mood today...

I get very sick of guys asking why I do this or that - shouldn't I know men don't find it attractive? When I talked about getting my hair cut into a pixie do, one guy told me I shouldn't, because guys don't go for that look (I did cut my hair and I love it). I've also had men say to me how they dislike makeup so why do women even bother to wear it. And of course, the complaints about women doing their shopping in sweats - "don't they know men like women that are more feminine?".

Well, newsflash - not everything in the world revolves around pleasing men. Women have lives and wills of their own, completely independent of men. Women do not exist for the sole purpose of being eyecandy.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 6, 2007)

whats a pixie? some men like long hair


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 6, 2007)

I think guys prefer a natural look most of the time and sometimes they don't mind it if you sexed up the look, dramatic look etc. Men are usually less harsher on women, than women are with themselves and other women.

Men do not critcize that much, women are usally critcizing each other " oh her hair is not staright" " oh what eyehshadow color is she wearing" "that is so last season" "what is she thinking". They concentrate on each flaw, not men. And if a man usually dose all of these things than that means you need to get rid of him. Upgrade


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whats a pixie? some men like long hair A pixie cut is a very short hairdo. I know some men like long hair, I just don't care.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 6, 2007)

well thats ok!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *eric2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was actually put in a similar situaton myself.. I guess it was about 2 years ago now??? I was seeing this girl at the time and I used to love to watch her do her makeup and I always tried to figure out what she was doing and I guess I just figured I would learn by watching. I never really asked her about it and just figured she didnt even notice me watching but one day she told me that it was time to learn since I had been so interested lately haha. Well I figured she would just explain what she was doing or at most have me try it on her like you girls are talking about but instead she sat me down and gave me a full lesson by doing my makeup and explaining all the steps along the way. At first I was hesistant and didnt want to let her do it but once I realized it was just us and it sounded like fun I gave in and ended up enjoying it haha. I guess she didnt trust me doing hers and didnt wanna risk me taking out her eye hahah.. Just a thought that maybe for saftey reasons and to get a good laugh you might wanna try this option, we both had a great time and it ended up being something we did every now and again just for fun as a joke and I actually ended up learning the basics along the way




-Eric





Lol that sounds fun too but my bf just couldnt even stand the thought of makeup on his own face. I was a bit afraid he might poke me in the eye lol but then again I poke myself in the eye every now and then lol. I told my bf what to use along the way but he realized that day that makin a straight line with eyeliner and blending together 3 eyeshadows is not as easy as we girls make it look! He still enjoys watching, hes a real sweetheart about it lol tells me alot that Im so good I should do makeup for a living! Im really not that great at it lol especially compared to some of these talented girls here on MUT but I defintly try and I would love doing makeup for a living, so to hear him say that is a really sweet compliment


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had guys say this to me all the time as well.
I wear makeup because I like it.






this is my reason as well......


----------



## scarletmaeve (Jul 6, 2007)

I think guys like the idea of no make-up when most are really minimalists- and really like the "look" of no makeup. My husband had this same thought until he actually saw a woman who really wears NO make-up- no Creams or face lotions. He noticed that she was a bit weathered and blemished and commented on that fact. Well hello... you cant have it both ways- so now he usually appreciates the effort I make in applying my creams and colors- although I keep my look understated.

Next time your man drools over some model in a magazine or on tv- point out what colors she might be wearing in her "no makeup" look.


----------



## makeupartist2b (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *eric2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was actually put in a similar situaton myself.. I guess it was about 2 years ago now??? I was seeing this girl at the time and I used to love to watch her do her makeup and I always tried to figure out what she was doing and I guess I just figured I would learn by watching. I never really asked her about it and just figured she didnt even notice me watching but one day she told me that it was time to learn since I had been so interested lately haha. Well I figured she would just explain what she was doing or at most have me try it on her like you girls are talking about but instead she sat me down and gave me a full lesson by doing my makeup and explaining all the steps along the way. At first I was hesistant and didnt want to let her do it but once I realized it was just us and it sounded like fun I gave in and ended up enjoying it haha. I guess she didnt trust me doing hers and didnt wanna risk me taking out her eye hahah.. Just a thought that maybe for saftey reasons and to get a good laugh you might wanna try this option, we both had a great time and it ended up being something we did every now and again just for fun as a joke and I actually ended up learning the basics along the way




-Eric





haha aww that's pretty cool, now i think i'll see if my boyfriend will let me try it on him.. thanks!! haha


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear it because I like to paint my face... it brings back memories of when I was 5 and I used finger paint to draw on my face.
haha.

But yeah most of my guy friends dont dig too much makeup or non at all on girls... Lets just say the Face isnt their first priority anyway.

My bf doesnt like it if I wear too much makeup... since he did meet me without it... he does say he prefers me without but can appreciate if I do a good job on it as well.

I feel the same way about makeup. I used to love painting on everything, including myself. My late grandmother used to work at Cheeseborough Ponds (now Unilever), and they milled some of pretty popular brands of makeup there, such as Estee Lauder, Elizabeth Arden, etc. etc. My cousins and I would have a blast painting eachother with it. I used to pair it quite a bit with the Halloween makeup that I had saved...

As for makeup, I don't think my husband could care less. As for me, he likes me as I am, makeup or not, although he is apt to point out someone with pounds of makeup on...

Originally Posted by *Karen_B* This is going to sound b*tchy, but I am in a b*tchy mood today...
I get very sick of guys asking why I do this or that - shouldn't I know men don't find it attractive? When I talked about getting my hair cut into a pixie do, one guy told me I shouldn't, because guys don't go for that look (I did cut my hair and I love it). I've also had men say to me how they dislike makeup so why do women even bother to wear it. And of course, the complaints about women doing their shopping in sweats - "don't they know men like women that are more feminine?".

Well, newsflash - not everything in the world revolves around pleasing men. Women have lives and wills of their own, completely independent of men. Women do not exist for the sole purpose of being eyecandy.

Ditto on that. Sometimes I get that feeling that we're just a commodity, or cattle to be judged solely on appearance. It's the twenty-first century and we're still considered OBJECTS instead of HUMAN BEINGS.

I think it's about time for the guys to have a turn at being the "objects" for once...


----------



## fiji (Jul 6, 2007)

I think Men want you to look polished and finished and pretty, but they don't want to hear about makeup because it takes time away from them.


----------



## charminggirl (Jul 7, 2007)

I wear make up to cover pimples, and well you look so bleech without make up, once you started it's hard to stop it. As long as you don't wear too much I think make up is a good thing. Some make up are good for the skin.


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 7, 2007)

I am happy my husband doesnt mind mu, he only does when I go out and spend alot of money (which has happened 3 times in the last month lol) But I have met some guys who are not into the mu look, but all it boils down too is usually they mean the non natural makeup lol


----------



## nwperson (Jul 7, 2007)

in my experiance with guys, they don't notice if you're wearing any or not. my boyfriend does notice but only because i put on heavy eye make up, and he HATES that. i always tell him to deal with that!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 7, 2007)

I WISH MY BF WOULD LET ME DO HIS FACE!!!!! he would look gorgeous as a gurl! i hate him tho he has absolute no pimple nor scar!!! no freakles either ! i wonder if he has the dark pigment underneath his skin!!!!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 7, 2007)

I do think that most men would NOT want to see women with NO makeup. It's just scary to them if they see someone looking like a clown, lol. So I think less is more...


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 7, 2007)

for starters men don't know jack about being like a woman unless they are drag queens anyhow so ignore them...boys are dumb.

secondly, I have heard it said by my father and other insightful men that women wear makeup more for themselves and even each other...that's right, to some of us it *could* be one trying to outdo another...or for those of us who are more secure, we are simply trying to look more put-together.

well, opinions, it depends on the guy!

I have heard men say "so and so is verry pretty," and a week later when she walks out of the house in joggin pants and no makeup, the same guy will say about the same woman, "wow she looks bad without makeup!"

my husband and my bro in law don't like women to wear a lot of makeup, i am told that after a certain point it looks clownish, almost cartoonish and bright.

To me a happy medium is the key as well as the right time and place...for example we wear light peach lipstick and light gold eye MU to the doctors office during day time; Vilolet eyeshadow and dramatic violet toned lipstick is fine for nighttime having a drink at a club....you know what i mean.

last but not least, I have had guys complment me on my makeup and most of them were straight, I wanna say it's almost 50-50 percent of men who think a lady looks best with certain kinds of makeup on no matter what his orientation is.


----------



## eric (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I WISH MY BF WOULD LET ME DO HIS FACE!!!!! he would look gorgeous as a gurl! i hate him tho he has absolute no pimple nor scar!!! no freakles either ! i wonder if he has the dark pigment underneath his skin!!!! HAHA have you asked him if you could?? or just come up to him with makeup and start doing it?? thats how I ended up having mine done for the first time.. It wasnt really a question just more of a sit here and be still so I can show you hahah!!


----------



## Maui_Princess (Jul 7, 2007)

I hear this all the time, but I think guys dont like HEAVY makeup. Once some where in a magazine they had an article that ask'd 3 guys if they liked girls w/ or w/o MU. All said w/o but the magazine then showed them 2 pics of the same girl one w/ MU one w/o MU and ask'd which they liked better all 3 picked the one w/ MU. So I think guys just dont know what they are talking about! LOL


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *eric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHA have you asked him if you could?? or just come up to him with makeup and start doing it?? thats how I ended up having mine done for the first time.. It wasnt really a question just more of a sit here and be still so I can show you hahah!!



i think he would rather have me spending all his money on makeup than letting me put makeup on him.i have asked him be4 he told me he feels gay using it other than for Halloween


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think he would rather have me spending all his money on makeup than letting me put makeup on him.i have asked him be4 he told me he feels gay using it other than for Halloween Well that sounds like a valid reason but you can always say you are just practicing for halloween


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2007)

i think most guys like women with mu as long as it is applied tastefully and

brings out a women's natural beauty.


----------



## mahreez (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah guys say that all the time, but they always turn their heads to check out girls wearing loads of make-up.

Anyway, i don't wear make-up for some guy's approval. I wear make-up because i want to look pretty and presentable. I don't wanna look like i didn't make any effort to look nice that day esp. if there's a special occasion or something.

My bf has issues with heavy or dark colored eye shadows and so i tone it down a bit, but when i'm not with him...i do whatever i like. *wink*


----------



## **AnGeL** (Jul 8, 2007)

guys dont like heavy makeup but they do like makeup. I wear makeup to cover up blemishes and to enhance my features


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for starters men don't know jack about being like a woman unless they are drag queens anyhow so ignore them...boys are dumb.secondly, I have heard it said by my father and other insightful men that women wear makeup more for themselves and even each other...that's right, to some of us it *could* be one trying to outdo another...or for those of us who are more secure, we are simply trying to look more put-together.

well, opinions, it depends on the guy!

I have heard men say "so and so is verry pretty," and a week later when she walks out of the house in joggin pants and no makeup, the same guy will say about the same woman, "wow she looks bad without makeup!"

my husband and my bro in law don't like women to wear a lot of makeup, i am told that after a certain point it looks clownish, almost cartoonish and bright.

To me a happy medium is the key as well as the right time and place...for example we wear light peach lipstick and light gold eye MU to the doctors office during day time; Vilolet eyeshadow and dramatic violet toned lipstick is fine for nighttime having a drink at a club....you know what i mean.

last but not least, I have had guys complment me on my makeup and most of them were straight, I wanna say it's almost 50-50 percent of men who think a lady looks best with certain kinds of makeup on no matter what his orientation is.

Very well said. =0]


----------



## makeupartist2b (Jul 8, 2007)

my boyfriend actually likes how i do my make up. he compliments me alot of the time how he likes the colors and how i blend it. i don't know, it's pretty cool that he listens to me when i talk about it and he's getting good at knowing what things are lol. he was even telling me that some girl had it on so thick and didn't blend it and looked terrible. i think it's nice that he's interested in what i like doing.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 8, 2007)

My husband likes it more when I wear less makeup than more. He used to (until I stopped him)sort of disgustedly point out women we saw whose faces he thought were way too made up, and I got a little self-conscious about overdoing my own face. Mainly though, it doesn't matter what he says, if makeup makes me feel better one day, of course I will wear it.


----------



## MarissaMAC (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess that's true in a way, but I don't wear make up, dress, or pretty much do anything because guys like it.

I wear make up because I enjoy it.

I've had a couple boyfriends and guys around me that totally love my make up. Reversely, I've had guys that hate it.

You cant please everyone at every moment of every day. You can just do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## imatastystar (Jul 8, 2007)

they're probably just saying that because they dont know what the people truly look like without it.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 11, 2007)

I know my man hates when I put on lipstick or lip gloss. He says he doesn't like it cause it's like slimy. haha. I dont agree, I wear it anyway. Other than that comment, he doesn't care. But I guess the men like to kiss bare lips..I think that that's why they have fruit flavored lip gloss so they can taste better..


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 11, 2007)

My situation is quite opposite.. I can't put on ENOUGH makeup for Steve! He loves it when I pile it on! He likes it also when I have on no makeup, but he's in heaven when I have lipgloss dripping down my chin like KFC chicken grease.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 11, 2007)

wow that ........... sounded a lil weird lol


----------



## makeupartist2b (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chinadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know my man hates when I put on lipstick or lip gloss. He says he doesn't like it cause it's like slimy. haha. I dont agree, I wear it anyway. Other than that comment, he doesn't care. But I guess the men like to kiss bare lips..I think that that's why they have fruit flavored lip gloss so they can taste better.. yeah that's true.. my boyfriend hates when i wear lipgloss he would never kiss me haha.. so now i barely ever wear it.. unless for work or i'm going out somewhere special


----------



## FayeSter (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't base anything in my life on what some "man" has to say.... LOL. I wear makeup cus its purdy. A man's opinion makeup is like asking their opinion on moisturizer...they don't know and they don't care.


----------



## Cynthia_0101 (Jul 13, 2007)

When I met my wife she never wore make up. But as she has gotten older she likes to use it a bit more and I have no problems with it at all.

When we started dating I wore more make up then she ever did, she always used to ask my opinion on what would look better on her.

Cynthia


----------



## Liz (Jul 13, 2007)

my ex-bf used to not like when i wore makeup. which sucked cause i work for mac. lol.

but my new bf is great. he actually listens to when i talk about it and would go shopping with me if i wanted him to. lol. but i think he said he wouldn't want makeup on him. haha. but he appreciates what i do and encourages me and says i do a great job. i don't wear a lot on my days, off if anything. but he's seen my "done up" makeup in pics, but not in person. we'll see if he says something. hehe.


----------



## semantje (Jul 13, 2007)

you can ask every guy and they will answer the same. but when i wear a full face in the evening they seem more intrested (lets put it that way) than when i go au natural


----------



## mixtapevanity (Jul 13, 2007)

I put lip gloss on my boyfriend because he has chapped lips. He says I don't need makeup, but that I look nice with it on anyway.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *FayeSter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't base anything in my life on what some "man" has to say.... LOL. I wear makeup cus its purdy. A man's opinion makeup is like asking their opinion on moisturizer...they don't know and they don't care.



YOU GO GIRL!!


----------



## Momo (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm proud of the girls who say they wear makeup because they like it.

I don't know if it's been brought up, but do you gals think that girls wear makeup for other girls? I know it sounds silly but humans have a catty streak. I think girls sometimes make themselves up and deck themselves out just to be competition to other girls sometimes haha

My boyfriend insists I don't need makeup and he acts the same when I'm not made up as when I am. All guys aren't the same though. He calls me gorgeous the same amount I think. He does get annoyed when I get shimmer on him. I think he appreciates that I have some skill not to look ridiculous and looks at it as an art, as I do. I must be lucky.


----------



## greatnana (Jul 14, 2007)

I heart makeup.. Yeah most guys say they don't like it


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jul 14, 2007)

i think that makeup shows the personality of a women and it seperates the man from women

and its a way of attraction


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 15, 2007)

i find that the men that don't like make up are typically not out going, controllers, cheap and suppressors. NO THANK YOU! ps..they are boring and lazy too! bet'cha their night big out date is going to tumbleweed or texas roadhouse, thinking they have done something. BOOOO!!!!

i don't take men that seriously so if they don't like what i'm doing then go to the next lady because i will find someone who is out going, like art and music, smart and appreciates individuality.


----------



## Korma (Jul 15, 2007)

My BF doesn't like caked on, clown face make up. He seems to think I don't wear any MU, which I take as a compliment because it means I have nailed the natural application technique!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 16, 2007)

I was reading this thread last week and my husband was sitting next to me. So I asked him if he hates makeup. He said no so I asked him to explain why not.... then he looked at me like I'm stupid. So there you go. I didn't get an answer, but I know he doesn't hate it. I think he likes seeing me in the morning with none and then I magically change after I shower and such.


----------



## Gail Evans (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:
I'm proud of the girls who say they wear makeup because they like it.I don't know if it's been brought up, but do you gals think that girls wear makeup for other girls? I know it sounds silly but humans have a catty streak. I think girls sometimes make themselves up and deck themselves out just to be competition to other girls sometimes haha

Momo, that's a really good point.
I (and my DH) know that I pay more attention to my makeup and dress when there are other girls around. A girl will notice if my eye makeup is too heavy with that lipstick; a guy will remember that I was there. It's that type of difference.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 16, 2007)

Please... they say that, but when they see someone on the streets they think is less than attractive, they'd tell them to go cover their face.


----------



## geeko (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with the quote that sometimes girls dress up for other girls as well hehe.

anyway i wear make up because i like it...and i cannot leave the house without make up even if it means it's just a blusher a lipgloss


----------



## hamira (Jul 16, 2007)

Guys hating makeup is a load of BS




. I think some guys think of makeup as being heavy, caked on and overly made up and that that is the type of makeup they "hate". I remember one of the beauty mags tested this theory with the same woman pictured three times, but with three different looks. The first look was completely makeup-free. They just washed her face, moisturized it and snapped a pic. The second was a natural, "makeupless" makeup look with natural shades, neutral gloss, etc. The third was heavy, and a little clownish with heavy lips and eyes. The guys were told to pick out which girl was the most attractive, and they all overwhelmingly pick #2, most saying that they liked girls with a natural look who don't wear makeup, lol. Some of the ones who picked #2 called #1(the same girl) ugly and plain. Does this mean that all girls should wear make up? No. But I do think that guys sometimes have no idea that that "natural" look has an order of MAC of the side.


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 16, 2007)

ever notice how much make up porn ladies and strippers wear? that sh*t is not for me...it's for men. i love make up and like to really put on colors and be dramic too. so i'm not downing the sex trade, i'm just saying that men love that look. if they didn't, you wouldn't even know who pamala lee anderson was.

for me, living in a small town, make up can be a way to be creative and art-ie and a buck to the system that suppress women.


----------



## Aquasue (Jul 31, 2007)

I think guys like subtle makeup. Natural looking makeup. That enhances already beautiful features you have. Some women cake on the makeup and it just does not look natural at all. I think that's what they don't like.

Guys are WAY more attracted to me when I'm wearing makeup, I think. I don't wear a lot. Just some mascara, eyeliner, lipstick and blush. But when I do wear my makeup, I always have guys looking and flirting. Not as much when I'm not wearing any. That has to say something.

And YES...I wear it for ME!! Not men. I love to feel pretty!


----------



## joflo723 (Jul 31, 2007)

My BF wishes I'd wear less, but as I tell him, he isn't the one with old acne marks! He loves when I take off all my makeup at night though...maybe he likes the idea of kissing a *clean* face better. lol

Jo


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't mean any harm, but porn ladies are a bad example.




When women are naked the LAST thing men notice is makeup. They love Pamela because of her big boobs and sexy body not her lovely foundation and lipstick choice. TRUST!



No harm done!Just want to say it's the WHOLE package that sells. If Pamela didn't need make up, she wouldn't wear it because she is not undressed 24/7 so she shows her sexuality by wearing make up.

Make up is like icing on the cake, it's the bird's flocking colorful feathers, it's a sexual calling. That is why it is used in Porn and Movies and TV and On the Streets by us!

We can all have different opinions and it's totally cool!

Open discussions are needed and compare and contrasts are awesome!

I still believe it's the type of man and think what I said about the type of men was a better thing to quote.

If Pamela didn't need make up, she wouldn't wear it because she is not undressed 24/7 so she shows her sexuality by wearing make up.


----------



## SlowlyEyeFade (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it depends on the guy. Not all guys hate makeup. I wear makeup cuz i just look better with it on, and i get to hide my spots and whatever else with makeup too. So it's all good!

&lt;3

- Nina


----------



## jessi_kat (Aug 1, 2007)

I think they hate the porn star/pamela anderson look ...(for a girlfriend that is)...its just too much tbh..makes them think a girl must be preally unattractive for her to hide her to need all that ....not to mention how long it takes to put on..

they just prefer the natural pretty look (acehived via makeup= no blemishes



)


----------



## speedy (Aug 2, 2007)

I think it depends on the guy. My SO loves that I wear make-up. But I wear make-up because I like to, not because of what other people think. My ex hated me wearing make-up, but I ignored him and wore it anyhow.


----------



## southcitybabe (Aug 2, 2007)

I know alot of guys with great opinions heres some.

One said they dont like MU thats too much as in heavy colors. so it looks cakey and powdery.

I saw one woman who wore too much, not as in too much e/s lipstick etc..her faces was totally covered in mu it was bright orange, it looked so bad.

One guy once said I looked good with mu on but gorgeous with none!

One friend last week said he didnt like a girl with too much makeup but he likes me and said I wore alot and he told me try not to..

My bf told me he liked my makeup even tho i said dont you think i put on too much? he said no i remined him of a footballers wife, then said i looked stunning, but the other night he said he liked me with less mu.

So to sum it all up.

Men are weird.





I love MU


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

My boyfriend doesn't see any harm neither he says anything about my face (the only thing he complains about is the lipgloss because leaves his mouth sticky) - but he already said to me once that he thought i looked more beautiful without any makeup (i don't use it constantly - you can see pictures of me on the beach without mu on the forum).


----------



## girlnextdoor (Aug 5, 2007)

Men can be so clueless.

There are some men who believe women wear makeup to simply attract guys, so they can get jealous and insecure when they see their women wearing makeup. These type of men definitely prefer to see their women without it.

There are also those men that just associate makeup with the heavy, caked-on, look. Most of these guys enjoy the natural look. They just don't understand many beautiful, natural looking, women are actually wearing makeup. I'm sure there are plenty of guys that believe the female celebs they drool over naturally look they way they do. They don't have the faintest idea of what it takes to make them look that way.


----------



## All Dolled Up (Aug 5, 2007)

There was a funny story on a make up blog recently, The Non-Blonde.

Essentially, it was the author retelling the story of a her best friend in high school, a girl who used to wear blue mascara. Her boyfriend once asked her why she bothered to wear the mascara, and he told her he liked her blue lashes the way they were naturally. He thought her lashes were naturally blue!

The moral of the story is that men really don't know when girls are wearing makeup. Granted, my boyfriend has seen me with and without makeup, and he once told me on a day that I wasn't wearing it that I looked ill. (I hadn't slept well the night before, so I did have dark circles, and I did look a little pasty, but still. . .) So now I'm wary when he says things to the affect of "you look better without makeup."

I think some of the posters have hit the nail on the head when they say not to wear too much. There is a fine line between looking classy and looking trashy - and it's all in the colors and the amount you use.


----------



## earthtonez (Aug 5, 2007)

I wear makeup simply because I like it. I like appyling it. I like having fun with color. I like getting glammed up and I like having a different look when I go out. I've come across men that like it and some that do not but who cares? I am not doing it for them. Makeup is an outlet for my creativity.

Originally Posted by *seymour5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i find that the men that don't like make up are typically not out going, controllers, cheap and suppressors. NO THANK YOU! ps..they are boring and lazy too! bet'cha their night big out date is going to tumbleweed or texas roadhouse, thinking they have done something. BOOOO!!!!i don't take men that seriously so if they don't like what i'm doing then go to the next lady because i will find someone who is out going, like art and music, smart and appreciates individuality.

Well put!!! Boring men move over let me find myself an artsy outgoing fun fella.


----------



## Sinny1 (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah ive heard the same too, but i think at the end of the day its what makes us feel more confident and secure..!!


----------



## missmala (Aug 6, 2007)

when i wear makeup its for me, but its true...guys dont like it...if they cant see it though its ok. plus many have told me, they wanna see what they get you know...lol kinda false advertising in their opinions


----------



## Carol D. (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they say that but thats because they dont want to seem girly or unnappreciative of natural beauty. but they all like those celebs who cake it on and dont look near as good without it as they do on. believe me, if nobody wore makeup the world would be too blah!! makeup is FUN and a way to express ourselves! stupid guys! Exactly! I agree with all those points.
Also, I think some guys don't like _obvious_ makeup, and don't realize that they actually DO like makeup that's applied well, and don't even realize that they're looking at makeup intended to look natural, at least when it's done right.


----------



## susanwill49 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a little older than many of you but.........

I always thought the purpose of makeup is to improve your appearance is subtle ways and not to take away from your natural beauty. Easy does it.

Susan in Phoenix


----------



## chloecd (Aug 26, 2007)

i love girls that wear make-up. Sometimes it is a little too much. girls are prettier with make up. I also love to wear make up. would love to get a makeover!


----------



## x.lap.x (Aug 26, 2007)

i wear it cos it makes me feel more confident... and i cant resist saying no to something tht can make my eyes twice their size lol


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 26, 2007)

Most of my guy friends are passive. I mean, they understand that make up makes a girl more confident and attractive, but at the same time they don't need a girl to wear make up. Especially when they are dating a girl, it bothers them a little when they wear lots of make up. The reason is because they see the girl in the mornings before she's put on her make up, and it's kind of disturbing of them to see girls who look totally different then they did with make up


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *stargazer_k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with everyone here that wearing makeup is just to make ourselves feel good. 
the guys that I know... they don't understand makeup. most can't tell if the girl's wearing make up or not (whether that's from them not paying enough attention or just clueless, it doesn't matter). One was even telling me that one of his friend looks great and she doesn't put on any make up. HELLO! she has full eye makeup on! that's mascara on her lashes and eyeliner around her eye, with eyeshadow on her lid!

lmao


----------



## kitsune89 (Aug 26, 2007)

My boyfriend doesn't care whether I wear makeup or not. I just love how you can make yourself look different or go crazy with it. It's a creative way to express yourself.

By the way, my boyfriend wears makeup. Just eyeliner and eyeshadow.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 26, 2007)

Guys are hypocrites, they say they don't like it but as soon as they see a celeb with tons of it on they say how hot they are. I think they're trying to say they like natural beauty, rather than they don't like makeup. I feel you can still be natural, by wearing the right type of makeup. Yeah but it' sthe same when they see girls wearing skimpy stuff. He doesn't like his girl wearing it, but it's so hot when it's someone on tv.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 26, 2007)

Because I like to wear it


----------



## lovefe (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's such a lie!! Guys want you to look good with and without makeup. My BF says how lovely I look without it, but he WOWed when I do wear it. Besides I wear it because I like it and that's all that really matters. thats really..my bf do the same thing.haha


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 26, 2007)

Different guys have their own opinions on it, my boyfriend likes my makeup.. but likes when i'm natural more.


----------



## Lip_Gloss (Aug 26, 2007)

*Lets be honest people 95% of women look better with make up on!*

Guys say that like natural women better...BUT why is it they hit on the girls who are all "dolled up"...


----------



## emily (Aug 27, 2007)

I just posed the question to my husband. I think he made a pretty good point when he said guys basically want girls to fall into that happy medium where they aren't looking bad and totally plain, but at the same time not standing out solely because of makeup or poorly done makeup. In my opinion, makeup will work to a girl's advantage as long as it is well-applied.


----------



## Monica_r (Aug 27, 2007)

i think most guys like girls with make-up when they dont know them, as long as they dont look lige they have 5 layers of foundation on. you know, like the pretty girls they see at clubs.. but when it comes to their girlfriend, they want them to look natural because thats the way they wake up next to them. they like their lady for who she is.. but in the same time they do get turned on by a hot girl all dolled up at a club. or in movies or whatever.

i think the thing that turns guys off the most is foundation. ive never met a guy who doesnt like strong eye-makeup. but with the foundation and powder ive had boyfriends who wanted me to lay off the foundation ect.. even though it was perfectly put on! probably also because i have pretty great skin without it though. so they didnt think i needed it.. and the thing about foundation ect. is that you only see it when youre really up close to a girl wearing it perfectly.. but you know your boyfriend kisses you and see you closely all the time. so i can understand it...

ive switched to tinted moisturizer, you cant see it



and still it perfects your skin.


----------



## Lia (Aug 30, 2007)

A little funny story:

This sunday i was going out to have lunch with bf, and he turned and said : i prefer you like that, when you're not wearing makeup! Then i turned and said: but i'm wearing makeup! It's the art of looking natural with it





LOL - that shows that some guys have no clue, LOL - i wasn't wearing foundation, just blush, a bit of powder, a subtle eye makeup (a bit of nude and brown) and mascara.


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's such a lie!! Guys want you to look good with and without makeup. My BF says how lovely I look without it, but he WOWed when I do wear it. Besides I wear it because I like it and that's all that really matters. ITAThis exactly what my husbands says to me...Lately I have been "playing" in make-up because I lost some of my skills because I wasn't wearing it as much. Now, I am getting really, really good. And when he sees me with it on he is like, WOW!!!


----------



## Pebl (Aug 31, 2007)

My dh feels the same way. He doesn't like the caked on look.


----------



## laura112 (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want to add: guys are totally general too.. so when they say they hate makeup- it means they hate certain things about makeup, not makeup as a whole... like- they hate goth looks, or hate blue eyeliner, or hate red lipstick that gets on them after kissing, or something like that.like when they say, "i hate vegetables" or "i hate chick flicks"... you know they didnt mean corn or the notebook.

haha brewgrl that's so true!

I once read a magazine article where the author decided to do an experiment and go without make up for a week. It turns out that her boyfriend, friends etc didn't really notice or care that much but it affected her self-esteem so much that they noticed the change in her personality. I think for some people make-up's like security I do admit that I feel much more secure if i am wearing make up it's like if you're used to spending time putting on make up to look good then how can you possibly look good if you haven't bothered at all.


----------



## aplmk8 (Sep 7, 2007)

omg omg omg wait till you guys meet my super conservative family and relatives, esp my dad, my uncles and my guy relatives on my dad's side. those ppl think make-up is a sin. well, i'm not a goody-goody two shoes person, so i'll do whatever i want and i don't care what they say or think.

even one of my uncles think that washing my face and putting moisturizer and skincare is a waste of time! that i'm ruining my face!

they think that being vain is a bad thing.

and they are telling me that no guys will like me because....well, here is their exact quote, because "i am wearing eyeliner". omg. how narrow-minded are they!


----------



## jenniferinny (Sep 8, 2007)

guys don't care as long as you look good


----------



## Claire_CD (Sep 8, 2007)

It totally depends on the situation.

Girl with no make-up, only in a t-shirt - hot

Girl with natural make-up, jeans and tank top - hot

Girl with heavy make-up, dress - hot

There are obviously loads more situations and its not really that cut and dry but you get my thoughts hopefully.

This is why you girls need a guy like me, I know how much effort it takes and you'd know you look great if I told you


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wear MU as a form of self expression. My SO likes me with or without. I feel that there is a time and a place for everything, and I also keep it very natural--an enhancement.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 8, 2007)

I have had that said to me too-then they see me without make-up and ask if I have been sick?????LOL


----------



## ym0679 (Sep 9, 2007)

Benebaby you are so right! My fiance says he likes it when I dont wear so much makeup, but when I go all out he says I look hot....so I don't know what he is talking about! LOL!


----------



## inspired_ (Sep 11, 2007)

argh, it annoys me when guys say that. they want "natural beauty", they say. oh please. most of the girls they fantasize over don't look half as good without makeup. when applied properly, makeup can make anyone look better. i would say that guys like NATURAL looking makeup.


----------



## colormeup (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't believe this thread is still going. Yes, most guys will say they like girls without makeup. As a guy perhaps I can help out.

Translation: Please don't look like the 80 year old across the street that packs makeup on and loves crystal anything. Thank you.


----------



## Julee (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think they would like to see us without our makeup all the time!


----------



## makeupfan2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All of my guy friends tell me that they prefer a girl with a more natural look and hate heavy makeup on women!! Change your guy friends, not all guys hate it.I LOVE IT like nothing else and I cannot get enough of it!

Woman who really wear tons of thickest, sexiest makeup are powerful goddesses to me. I do anything for such superbeings, give me the max in makeup and I give you my soul!


----------



## Wism (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is what I think:

1. Guys are so clueless as to who wears makeup or not, the other day my guy friend was complimenting a friends "natural beauty" saying how much he hated Makeup when she burst his bubble and told him she wore foundation, blush and mascara.....I laughed and told him...."see, do you hate it now?" There is nothing wrong with using makeup to enhance or features and brighten up our faces. A lot of guys appreciate what they think is natural beauty without even realizing there were minor enhancements from makeup

2. I think what guys really hate is when a girl wears to much makeup because they fear that their so called "pretty girlfriend" would not be so without it, they feel like they were TRICKED/LIED too when they finally see the girl withoug makeup on and the real shallow ones feel that having seen them bare would have been a factor in there choice to be with them. They want to be able to love/show off their girl to there friends without them thinking she is only pretty because of makeup, and they want to know that they will still be attracted when she takes it off. What they dont realize is that because a girl has makeup on does not mean she would look completely different/ugly without it, because, while some girls do pile it on to the point where they look extremely different without it,(take some celeberties for example) there are also girls who just use it to enhance and decorate there face and makeup is not being used to "cover up" or "trick" them as they see it.

3. I think that in a guys brain he sees us putting so much time and energy in makeup to "trick" them into thinking she is pretty but HELLO! Its not always about YOU! We do not go out of our ways just because we want your attention, but because makeup makes us feel good, is fun, and is done mainly for OURSELVES! If they can decorate with facial hair, piercings/tattoos and haircuts, what the difference with us trying to decorate ourselves as well?

4.And finally, as everyone mentioned, they HATE it on us but LOVE it celeberties. PLEASE GET YOUR STORIES STRAIGHT BEFORE YOU OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND SOUND HYPOCRITICAL/DUMB.

Sorry if I sounded rude, but that last one really ticks me off!


----------



## Darla (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *eric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Weeeellllll, I can only speak for myself but this is what I think..
When guys say they think makeup is ugly they mean when its really overdone and basically they are trying to give you a compliment and tell you that you dont need that much to look good.




)

Eric is completely correct in his statement especially about the overdone part. and i know a lot of guys who would concur. 
I remember a middle aged woman I had worked with when i had a summer job there. She had so much makeup I swear she used a trowel to apply. It was no exaggeration over the top with the amount of eyeshadow she used, the fake eyelashes that i swear were like an inch long. She used her liner and stretched it out past her eye like three quarters of an inch. A red lipstick that was so bright and I didn't mention the hair. It was set up in this huge hairstyle with so much hairspray that it smelled like chemicals and if you ever got a match near it "pooof" we would be incinerated. Don't get me wrong she was sweet but i am trying to paint a picture here. ,, Well anyway somehow I don't know how it came to pass but i i saw a picture of her without ANY makeup and it was like awful so I certainly understood why she used makeup.

But the point behind this stupid story is that you get the impression that people get the impression that makeup brings big changes and if a little is good a lot must be a whole lot better.

CDs are the worst for this so many have no clue for the most part so they overdo it big time.

and Yes this thread did start ages ago, but people are joining all the time so the topic is new for them.


----------



## rocksinger007 (Feb 6, 2008)

my husband says I look good no matter what but he has admitted to me that he loves it when I wear makeup....he always says "you look HOT" which makes me feel like a million dollars!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 6, 2008)

Im a late starter to this thread too. I agree with what been said above, frankly I think most Guys have no clue and just do not like make up to looks obviously bad, then they think in their mind it must all be bad. Most men would not even notice most girls wearing it if its applied properly.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Feb 6, 2008)

My oh so lovely fiance had a few things to say on this matter:

a) It's important to realise that theres a fine line when it comes to makeup and if you end up on the wrong side of that line you'll basically look like a cheap sl*t (his words!).

B) Because a lot of makeup is so subtle, men don't actually realise your wearing it until you've gone too far. That's just their ignorance.

c) A lot of men still basically think that most women look like celebrities (or in fact that celebrities look like their airbrushed pictures).

So yeah, men don't know what they are on about lol. My finace likes my makeup, and I like that he likes it lol. I think a lot of men have hangups on makeup because when they think of it, they don't think of people like ourselves (those who spend hours perfecting technique and getting shades just right for our skin tones etc etc etc). They think of people like Katie Price *ick*

xxx


----------



## mariascreek (Feb 7, 2008)

i agree with amanda as well. guys say they "hateeee" make up, but they drool over girls who are made up.


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes guys do hate makeup, they like the girls just as they are naturally. But I think doing something here and there to look fresh wouldn't be too bad


----------



## Kenalive (Feb 7, 2008)

Something to think about...I had a boyfriend that HATED my make up. After we broke up he told me that one reason he hated it was because I seemed more outgoing after I put it on. I left him for my current boyfriend whom I met the day after I purchased MAC smoke signals...hhhmmm.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 7, 2008)

LMAO In my opinion when it comes to makeup guys don't know what they're talking about! If I wear natural makeup (and I'm talking visible makeup just neutral colours and not a lot of it) I've had guys comment on the fact that I'm NOT wearing any. When any girl in the world would have looked at me for 2 seconds and been able to tell I definitely was.

I know a girl who is very fair with almost no eyebrows and blonde lashes. One of her best guy friends saw her one day without makeup and didn't recognize her AT ALL.

So yes... they can be clueless about it. And really... why wear it for guys?? For one thing... you should wear it because YOU like it!


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been told this but my boyfriend now loves me with or without makeup he tells me either way Im beautiful and I wear it to feel good about myself.. it doesn't matter what they think wear it because YOU like it and because it makes you feel good when your wearing it!


----------



## Ophiomancer (Feb 8, 2008)

Most guys, my boyfriend included, can't even seem to tell when a woman is wearing makeup. Apparently all women are supposed to just fall out of the sky with airbrushed, goddess-like complexions. Once in awhile this comes up in some variation of the following conversation:

"I don't like makeup."

"Yeah?"

"Yeah. By the way, you look extra nice today."

"That's because I'm wearing makeup."

"Seriously?"

"Yes."

"...Oh."


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO In my opinion when it comes to makeup guys don't know what they're talking about! If I wear natural makeup (and I'm talking visible makeup just neutral colours and not a lot of it) I've had guys comment on the fact that I'm NOT wearing any. When any girl in the world would have looked at me for 2 seconds and been able to tell I definitely was.
I know a girl who is very fair with almost no eyebrows and blonde lashes. One of her best guy friends saw her one day without makeup and didn't recognize her AT ALL.

So yes... they can be clueless about it. And really... why wear it for guys?? For one thing... you should wear it because YOU like it!

Haha I agree


----------



## rita1979 (Feb 8, 2008)

I think that women can use and do anything to be beautiful,to please herself, remember the first glance is very important and guys want you to look good with and without makeup.


----------



## melty_chan (Feb 8, 2008)

me too i love make up its fun and new to me my bf hates too much i keep it low lol


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think guys hate a ton of makeup.......but I truly believe they find the gals with makeup on more attractive! Hi,
I agree.


----------



## hotpinkflats (Feb 9, 2008)

really? i doubt they would want to see a girl without it. lol


----------



## sammi00 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well... my husband think that women look better with makeup. He don't like too much makeup, but he think that is ugly when a woman is out without it.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 16, 2008)

I find that men honestly don't care (as much as we think they do)...lol, ofc they're going to say "hun, u look better w/o makeup" only because they don't want you taking over 20 mins to make up your face while he's waiting for you to leave your house already! but I usually say to them "hey, we don't bug you while you're watching sports or dropping $$$ on games and electronics, so leave us be with our makeup!" Also I think if he originally 1st met you as plain Jane, and see you wear makeup all of a sudden it has a different impact rather than if 1st met you while you had makeup on. In all honesty less is better...but there is a difference btwn having makeup on, and looking like a drag queen. lol


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 16, 2008)

There was a poll in Cosmo and the majority of men found the woman with makeup on, more attractive. It also just depends on the guy. If he can't appreciate you with or without your makeup, then why waste your time.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao Lol...yes! So many of them are clueless. It's cute!

Originally Posted by *seymour5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No harm done!Just want to say it's the WHOLE package that sells. If Pamela didn't need make up, she wouldn't wear it because she is not undressed 24/7 so she shows her sexuality by wearing make up.

Make up is like icing on the cake, it's the bird's flocking colorful feathers, it's a sexual calling. That is why it is used in Porn and Movies and TV and On the Streets by us!

We can all have different opinions and it's totally cool!

Open discussions are needed and compare and contrasts are awesome!

I still believe it's the type of man and think what I said about the type of men was a better thing to quote.

If Pamela didn't need make up, she wouldn't wear it because she is not undressed 24/7 so she shows her sexuality by wearing make up.


LMAO! If men seen her without makeup I'm sure they'd think twice. She's almost a completely different woman without it. So, the makeup does matter...guaranteed!!!!

Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it depends on the guy. My SO loves that I wear make-up. But I wear make-up because I like to, not because of what other people think. My ex hated me wearing make-up, but I ignored him and wore it anyhow. 
Yup, same here!

Originally Posted by *southcitybabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know alot of guys with great opinions heres some.One said they dont like MU thats too much as in heavy colors. so it looks cakey and powdery.

I saw one woman who wore too much, not as in too much e/s lipstick etc..her faces was totally covered in mu it was bright orange, it looked so bad.

One guy once said I looked good with mu on but gorgeous with none!

One friend last week said he didnt like a girl with too much makeup but he likes me and said I wore alot and he told me try not to..

My bf told me he liked my makeup even tho i said dont you think i put on too much? he said no i remined him of a footballers wife, then said i looked stunning, but the other night he said he liked me with less mu.

So to sum it all up.

Men are weird.





I love MU






Haha! That's really funny. Oh yes...they sure are weird. lol!

Originally Posted by *joflo723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My BF wishes I'd wear less, but as I tell him, he isn't the one with old acne marks! He loves when I take off all my makeup at night though...maybe he likes the idea of kissing a *clean* face better. lolJo


I'm on the same boat. BF said the same thing. How funny!


----------



## redcat (Feb 21, 2008)

I love wearing it and I think it's more for me.

I know guys that say they don't like it but sometimes I think they

are just being nice.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe when I guy says he doesn't like makeup, he is refering to bold eyeshadows/thick eyeliner/heavy blush. I have heard many comments from men about how I don't wear makeup, when I wear it everday of my life! Guys just notice all of the eye stuff, they don't really know much about concealors/foundation/powder.


----------



## Nora R (Feb 22, 2008)

They don't hate make-up in general. What they hate is if a girl puts too much on


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 22, 2008)

They would hate me without it!!!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They would hate me without it!!!! LOL!!! My sentiments exactly! They should be thankful for beer goggles and makeup.


----------



## lux.fashion (Feb 22, 2008)

i think the guys that say "i dont like girls who wear makeup" probably just dont like it when your wearing makeup that is noticeable.

and they probably think you arent wearing any makeup when you actually are.

i hope that made sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnny (Feb 22, 2008)

so true at most things people have said here


----------



## hanhbossy (Feb 22, 2008)

haizzz .


----------



## makeupcrazy (Feb 22, 2008)

Men like women to look good so they probably don't realise that we have to put some work into it.


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't think guys know anything about make up...they hear the word 'make up' and the image of heavily color-caked faces pop into their minds LOL...even a touch of concealer, mascara and blush with a swipe of lip tint does wonders on a haggardly bare face...but what do they know...I show up pale and bare faced, with puffy, dark eyes and all, and what do they tell me? 'Wow you look completely drained out...did you sleep last night? Have you been crying?? Is it PMS?'

And they still have the nerve to say they hate make up LOL


----------



## lummerz (Feb 23, 2008)

Makeup is advertised to women cuz women will buy anything that looks good. Hence why makeup industry is a big and booming business.

I love buying lipstick and glosses cuz it arouses my husband especially in the application and it gets him so hard...i hardly end up finishing the process and get him off instead. So...

it's true...men don't notice if you do or don't wear makeup unless you have a huge crater face...then yea...

Other than that...we usually get made up cuz we know other women will notice and subconsciously we compete for that.


----------



## lionheart (Feb 23, 2008)

I wear make up for myself and I wear it edgy. If he doesn't like it, tough.

If you wear your makeup naturally a lot, I bet a guy wouldn't even know you're wearing it.


----------



## makeupfan2 (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Eric is completely correct in his statement especially about the overdone part. and i know a lot of guys who would concur. 
I remember a middle aged woman I had worked with when i had a summer job there. She had so much makeup I swear she used a trowel to apply. It was no exaggeration over the top with the amount of eyeshadow she used, the fake eyelashes that i swear were like an inch long. She used her liner and stretched it out past her eye like three quarters of an inch. A red lipstick that was so bright and I didn't mention the hair. It was set up in this huge hairstyle with so much hairspray that it smelled like chemicals and if you ever got a match near it "pooof" we would be incinerated. Don't get me wrong she was sweet but i am trying to paint a picture here. ,, Well anyway somehow I don't know how it came to pass but i i saw a picture of her without ANY makeup and it was like awful so I certainly understood why she used makeup.

But the point behind this stupid story is that you get the impression that people get the impression that makeup brings big changes and if a little is good a lot must be a whole lot better.

CDs are the worst for this so many have no clue for the most part so they overdo it big time.

and Yes this thread did start ages ago, but people are joining all the time so the topic is new for them.

I give quite something for finding one like her!To a man like me, such a woman is in a different class, like a almighty sex goddess! Nothing is more sexy, more powerful, more enslaving, no Viagra needed...


----------



## Sporkle (Apr 20, 2008)

I think you just cant win with guys! One of my exes hated makeup, but when I didn't wear it he'd just make fun of my spots and stuff.

Thankfully the guy i'm with now doesn't mind makeup. He just lets me get on with it lol.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Apr 20, 2008)

I think thats a bit of a double standard. If women walked around with no makeup all guys would do is comment on how ugly they are etc. In todays society its almost like you have to meet certain criteria to even be looked at or accepted. If a girl is slightly overweight she's a no. If she doesn't wear makeup to hide her blemishes or whatever it may be that they think she needs to do its a no. Then there are guys that say they hate makeup. I think what they mean is they want their girl to look good but not fake or made up. There is a difference in wearing makeup and looking like a walking barbie doll. I know that my boyfriend doesn't mind that I wear makeup. He even comments my makeup styles or how cute my outfits are but there is such a thing as too much. I mean if a girl is wearing bright pink eyeshadow with an aqua eyeliner and a foundation thats too orange for her on top of a bright green shirt or something then thats diffrent but day to day makeup shouldn't bother them. I personally think they need to leave it alone. There are plenty of things women dislike about guys. =]


----------



## Darla (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SouthernBelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think thats a bit of a double standard. If women walked around with no makeup all guys would do is comment on how ugly they are etc. In todays society its almost like you have to meet certain criteria to even be looked at or accepted. If a girl is slightly overweight she's a no. If she doesn't wear makeup to hide her blemishes or whatever it may be that they think she needs to do its a no. Then there are guys that say they hate makeup. I think what they mean is they want their girl to look good but not fake or made up. There is a difference in wearing makeup and looking like a walking barbie doll. I know that my boyfriend doesn't mind that I wear makeup. He even comments my makeup styles or how cute my outfits are but there is such a thing as too much. I mean if a girl is wearing bright pink eyeshadow with an aqua eyeliner and a foundation thats too orange for her on top of a bright green shirt or something then thats diffrent but day to day makeup shouldn't bother them. . =] i think a lot of time its a no win situation for a lot of women. But do what you like because ......

Originally Posted by *makeupfan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I give quite something for finding one like her!To a man like me, such a woman is in a different class, like a almighty sex goddess! Nothing is more sexy, more powerful, more enslaving, no Viagra needed...







i think there is always someone who may just love it! how does that expression go "a lid for every pot".


----------



## Sporkle (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SouthernBelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know that my boyfriend doesn't mind that I wear makeup. He even comments my makeup styles or how cute my outfits are My boyfriend never notices anything! It's probably better that way though lol!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 20, 2008)

my boyfriend says he likes me better natural but when i look at my face i can see all my blemishes and i just want to shrink away. i feel more confident with makeup on and i love applying it. my boyfriend knows i like it so he doesn't make it a big deal, but whenever he gets a chance he throws in the opinion that i don't have to wear it.


----------



## toonie25 (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sunshine478* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a couple of days ago, my crush told me he hated makeup and thinks its so stupid that girls wear it. i asked everyone male friend, brother and cousin, and most agreed. Basically, they all think its okay but they just wish their other didnt wear it. If this statment is so, why do we all keep searching for the perfect product, even if guys dont notice? I have heard this numerous times, from several guy friends of mine. However, I refuse to go without makeup, because I need to conceal my imperfections, or blemishes. If I had perfect skin, then I would be more than happy to go without makeup, but I was not born with flawless skin, so I will continue to conceal and hide my flaws.


----------



## SierraMGraham (Apr 20, 2008)

Adding my 2 cents... my other half is the same type of guy... always complaining and bit**ing because I wear makeup and cover my 'natural' beauty.

We've got into heated debates about 'natural' this and 'natural' that (he doesn't believe a woman should have breast implants, they are unnatural, or have their tubes tied... it's unnatural.). I've recently thought up something that has shut him up and I never hear him complain about me wearing makeup and taking away natural beauty... It was one of the hardest things to do... but I went without shaving, waxing, or plucking... ANYWHERE!!! I became a natural woman... no makeup included. He had a HUGE problem with prickly hair everywhere... and I told him... "But I'm natural... this is me without use of any of modern conveniences and beauty products...with include razors, wax strips", etc. Needless to say, I shaved and he's a lot more appreciative of my beauty rituals.


----------



## Darla (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SierraMGraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've recently thought up something that has shut him up and I never hear him complain about me wearing makeup and taking away natural beauty... It was one of the hardest things to do... but I went without shaving, waxing, or plucking... ANYWHERE!!! I became a natural woman... no makeup included. He had a HUGE problem with prickly hair everywhere... and I told him... "But I'm natural... this is me without use of any of modern conveniences and beauty products...with include razors, wax strips", etc. Needless to say, I shaved and he's a lot more appreciative of my beauty rituals. wow that's one solution. pretty hard core since you're the one who really had to deal with it.


----------



## la_chinita (Apr 20, 2008)

My boyfriend loves that I like makeup...he thinks it completes the outfit.



I'm lucky!!

Recently, though...I noticed that when I wear neutral colors, I get more attention from guys and when I wear colorful/darker colors, ladies notice me and compliment my makeup....I'm like, WTH??



I don't know, has anyone else noticed this? Could it be that guys don't like colorful makeup, not just _makeup _per se???


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My boyfriend loves that I like makeup...he thinks it completes the outfit.



I'm lucky!! 
Recently, though...I noticed that when I wear neutral colors, I get more attention from guys and when I wear colorful/darker colors, ladies notice me and compliment my makeup....I'm like, WTH??



I don't know, has anyone else noticed this? Could it be that guys don't like colorful makeup, not just _makeup _per se???

I think that's what it is. Most guys don't even notice foundation and neutral colors. Half the time, they think the girl's not even wearing makeup. I think it's the bright/dark colors that some of them have a problem with (most likely not the guys on here, though



).


----------



## akathegnat (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought I was the only one until reading this. I get told by other how nice I look, but my husband say, why do you have to wear so much makeup. I do not wear alot of makeup at all. I wear mineral too. So I know that's a light cover. I do this for myself. I know I don't look the same as I did at 16. So I just want a little help is all. So just leave me be. I would understand if I looked orange and fake or something.


----------



## makeupfan2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My boyfriend loves that I like makeup...he thinks it completes the outfit.



I'm lucky!! 
Recently, though...I noticed that when I wear neutral colors, I get more attention from guys and when I wear colorful/darker colors, ladies notice me and compliment my makeup....I'm like, WTH??



I don't know, has anyone else noticed this? Could it be that guys don't like colorful makeup, not just _makeup _per se???

For men like me, makeup should look sexy and not like a clown.I think, I speak for many men when I say we don't like red cheeks, bloodred lipsticks etc.

Why don't you ask once a woman who wears really tons of sexy makeup, if guys like makeup or not? Most likely you will hear that all guys LOVE makeup!

Why? Because she attracts only men who like/love lots of makeup. Such supergirls you will never find at forums like this one. They are ways too busy sorting out all their boyfriends and admirers. Most certainly will such a woman lose all her fans and admirers when she stops using tons of makeup.

But the same is valid for plain woman who suddently start using makeup and very often look like clowns. You cannot change a man's taste when suddenly and deliberately changing your looks. A man loves you the way he originally met you and fell in love with you...

Unfortunately, all internet forums are populated by plain, fat, ugly takkiegirls who think one can eat wisdom with a spoon. They have nothing else to do because they don't have a man, boyfriend, husband und wonder why they don't attract the opposite sex. You can kick me out of this forum for giving my 2 cents, I don't care because I don't have time for attending here in anyway. But should any woman with a fetish for thickest, sexiest makeup read this, I would be very honored to hear from you. My address and a link to my 4000 friends at Myspace you find in my profile.

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think there is always someone who may just love it! how does that expression go "a lid for every pot". If you ever see her again, please tell her about me!Or another one like her...


----------



## *Gigi* (Apr 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sunshine478* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a couple of days ago, my crush told me he hated makeup and thinks its so stupid that girls wear it. i asked everyone male friend, brother and cousin, and most agreed. Basically, they all think its okay but they just wish their other didnt wear it. If this statment is so, why do we all keep searching for the perfect product, even if guys dont notice? I can't speak for all guys, but my boyfriend loves to watch me put on makeup. He always says it makes him feel good to have a woman who takes time and effort to make herself look good. He thinks it is a creative outlet for me and says how talented I am. Yes, I am very lucky! 





Originally Posted by *makeupfan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For men like me, makeup should look sexy and not like a clown.I think, I speak for many men when I say we don't like red cheeks, bloodred lipsticks etc.

Why don't you ask once a woman who wears really tons of sexy makeup, if guys like makeup or not? Most likely you will hear that all guys LOVE makeup!

Why? Because she attracts only men who like/love lots of makeup. Such supergirls you will never find at forums like this one. They are ways too busy sorting out all their boyfriends and admirers. Most certainly will such a woman lose all her fans and admirers when she stops using tons of makeup.

But the same is valid for plain woman who suddently start using makeup and very often look like clowns. You cannot change a man's taste when suddenly and deliberately changing your looks. A man loves you the way he originally met you and fell in love with you...

Unfortunately, all internet forums are populated by plain, fat, ugly takkiegirls who think one can eat wisdom with a spoon. They have nothing else to do because they don't have a man, boyfriend, husband und wonder why they don't attract the opposite sex. You can kick me out of this forum for giving my 2 cents, I don't care because I don't have time for attending here in anyway. But should any woman with a fetish for thickest, sexiest makeup read this, I would be very honored to hear from you. My address and a link to my 4000 friends at Myspace you find in my profile.

If you ever see her again, please tell her about me!

Or another one like her...






Sorry that you are so misinformed about forums like this- I am here because i LOVE Makeup and wanted to exchange tips and tricks, brands and such with others who share my passion. I am a very busy mother of 2 girls with a flourishing career and a loving partner. I am not here because I am fat, ugly, or inferior in any way to what is considered the "female standard." Thanks for sharing your opnion though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *makeupfan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For men like me, makeup should look sexy and not like a clown.I think, I speak for many men when I say we don't like red cheeks, bloodred lipsticks etc.

Why don't you ask once a woman who wears really tons of sexy makeup, if guys like makeup or not? Most likely you will hear that all guys LOVE makeup!

Why? Because she attracts only men who like/love lots of makeup. Such supergirls you will never find at forums like this one. They are ways too busy sorting out all their boyfriends and admirers. Most certainly will such a woman lose all her fans and admirers when she stops using tons of makeup.

But the same is valid for plain woman who suddently start using makeup and very often look like clowns. You cannot change a man's taste when suddenly and deliberately changing your looks. A man loves you the way he originally met you and fell in love with you...

Unfortunately, all internet forums are populated by plain, fat, ugly takkiegirls who think one can eat wisdom with a spoon. They have nothing else to do because they don't have a man, boyfriend, husband und wonder why they don't attract the opposite sex. You can kick me out of this forum for giving my 2 cents, I don't care because I don't have time for attending here in anyway. But should any woman with a fetish for thickest, sexiest makeup read this, I would be very honored to hear from you. My address and a link to my 4000 friends at Myspace you find in my profile.

If you ever see her again, please tell her about me!

Or another one like her...






Sorry to burst your bubble, but there are PLENTY of supergirls on this forum. Look around if you'd like, there are lots of beautiful women here including models and makeup artists to say the least!
Please do not make such negative assumptions.


----------



## Geek (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I will kick your a$$ out of this forum. I'm the boss here. Take your shit elsewhere. Bye





Originally Posted by *makeupfan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

For men like me, makeup should look sexy and not like a clown.I think, I speak for many men when I say we don't like red cheeks, bloodred lipsticks etc.

Why don't you ask once a woman who wears really tons of sexy makeup, if guys like makeup or not? Most likely you will hear that all guys LOVE makeup!

Why? Because she attracts only men who like/love lots of makeup. Such supergirls you will never find at forums like this one. They are ways too busy sorting out all their boyfriends and admirers. Most certainly will such a woman lose all her fans and admirers when she stops using tons of makeup.

But the same is valid for plain woman who suddently start using makeup and very often look like clowns. You cannot change a man's taste when suddenly and deliberately changing your looks. A man loves you the way he originally met you and fell in love with you...

Unfortunately, all internet forums are populated by plain, fat, ugly takkiegirls who think one can eat wisdom with a spoon. They have nothing else to do because they don't have a man, boyfriend, husband und wonder why they don't attract the opposite sex. You can kick me out of this forum for giving my 2 cents, I don't care because I don't have time for attending here in anyway. But should any woman with a fetish for thickest, sexiest makeup read this, I would be very honored to hear from you. My address and a link to my 4000 friends at Myspace you find in my profile.

If you ever see her again, please tell her about me!

Or another one like her...


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys don't really know what they want, right? I mean if they realized just how much makeup goes into a "natural no makeup" look they may appreciate it a little more. They don't really want no makeup, they want the look of no makeup!

My Husband loves when I am made up.





And yes I too wear makeup for me!


----------



## afrillisdark (Apr 21, 2008)

my boyfriend thot i was so beautiful one time when he visted me at my house, my hair wasnt done and i had no make up on. we watched TV and i fell asleep and when i woke up he said me waking up is the cutest thing ever. iono.. he doesnt care of i have unwanted hair (i do tho, i hate hair), or that i wear make up... he likes me without make up, but he knows make up is a big deal to me, so i guess i learned to wear not as much make up when im with him, but when im not with him i do what i want with my make up. at least he knows im good at it. =D


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Feb 27, 2009)

I seriously think guys say they dont like makeup bc they dont want you attracting other guys attention. Like that stops them lol ive gone to the mall makeup less and STILL got hit on guys dont care. I had a bf in hs not want me to wear any makeup i told him off A LOT. Any guy that dates me has to accept me makeup and all


----------



## Browneyes123 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think men who don't like makeup or don't want their girlfriend/wife to wear it are threatened by how much attention they may get from other men. I notice guys who say they don't like women who wear makeup, hair extensions etc are usually very controlling and insecure men


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^^ what she said


----------



## nonie (Mar 15, 2009)

who cares..lol...i wear it because i like it ..i cant live without it..its so much fun and i love all sort of colours


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm married, so the only guy who's opinion I care about is my hubby's.

And since he likes my makeup, I guess I'm in luck. =)


----------



## Karren (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe he likes makeup too much?? Better keep an eye on your makeup... lol


----------



## ilovehuhu (Mar 16, 2009)

My friend like my makeup.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe he likes makeup too much?? Better keep an eye on your makeup... lol Hell, I'll share, but only if he lets me do his face up! =)


----------



## Karren (Mar 16, 2009)

Lucky guy!! My wife hides her makeup!! Lol.


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh gosh. I think with this, girls just need to know where to draw the line between pleasing yourself and pleasing your significant other/etc. I wear make up because I enjoy expressing myself through it, and I enjoy dealing with it. If they can't except that, well, that is too bad.

Plus, I think it depends on the said girl who is wearing it, as well as how it is applied. For example, one of my brothers always says I wear too much make up. Yet I see the girls he goes out with; let me just say, thick black liner up the wazzoo! It's probably because he perceives me differently than another guy would (say a friend, versus a family member), so yeah. I keep that in consideration too.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 16, 2009)

I Have strong opinions on this, I believe in MANY situations that guys tell their Girlfriends/wives that "they hate Makeup" or "makeup is a waste of time" or the whole "you look better without Makeup" line ........'Oh Please' ok not to say that girls dont look good without makeup but c'mon now Thos guys are the biggest hypocrites (if you ask me) Those are the insecure types, They are the same guys checking out the hot girls walking down the street with makeup checking out the girls with gorgeous MU skills and fake lashes and all!!! But when it comes to there girls They "all of a sudden hate it" please they just dont want other guys scoping out there chick!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, my brother says he cant stand makeup on girls but his lady has crazy liner sometimes &amp; makeup but does he complain............Nope

My Man says he likes makeup but not too much. BUT when I get all dolled up lashes and all Yeah Ya Know he's Totally loving it!!!!


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^^^what she said


----------



## l1lmamaj (Mar 18, 2009)

My boyfriend likes it when I take the time to put on makeup when we go out on a date. I like that because he appreciates the time I put in to look better. He likes neutral looks but I have slowly influenced him to like my darker, smokey looks. Now he likes the smokey looks I do because he thinks it looks sexy. I understand some guys don't like makeup but if every woman in Hollywood didn't wear makeup, they would not be nearly as popular. You know?


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 19, 2009)

i saw on tyra that men go after the girl with "colorful" makeup on bc they think shes easy HA HA HA i wore every color under the sun and most guys who hit on me never gt past hello. At the age of 27 i can tell trifling from a mile away. If dudes are so stupid that they think any woman who wears color e/s is easy then i think ill just be by myself. LOL


----------



## GvM (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it mostly has to do with personal taste, though the guys I know prefer girls without all the foundation and powder.

Colourful makeup? XD That's a load of crap, I mean my god I wear red lipstick and EXTREMELY bold eyeshadow very near every day or my life but my most honest guy friend, who will quite happily give his true opinion on anything even when he isn't asked, thinks it looks great on me.

Hmmm... I just don't trust Tyra after the (rather insulting) goth episode...


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 19, 2009)

i wonder if its because of what boys have been taught maybe subconsciously....maybe mother relayed to their sons that women who wore "natural looks" were wife material and women who wore colorful looks were quote un quote easy. I mean look at the media well not so much now but us 80s babies i mean in any show when they "town tramp" or "school hussy" was portrayed she was often more flashier than the "good girl". I remember watching family matters and the school east girl was wearing a colored e/s vs laura who wore very minimal makeup.

People have a tendency to think that whats on tv is how the real world works. I mean when i was in hs the school hussy wore NO makeup NONE. She would be handing out "favors" left and right i actually felt sorry for her



....

anywho just a theory...again i say this type of thinking is stupid. If some dude thinks hes taking me home bc i decide to don a purple smokey eye at the bar thenyea hes gonna be dissapointed.


----------



## Amendria (Mar 19, 2009)

When my boyfriend and I started going out, he said he hated it too. But after 3 years of being together. He has found it tolerareable, because I stood my ground for something I love, he loves when I do natural and sexy sultry look. But I catch him of guard with bright and extravegant looks x3. So if it's something you love to do, just stand your ground, and he dumps you for that. Then you know he doesn't care about makes you happy.


----------



## bC_0614 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hahah well like others have said,most guys prolly don't like it when girls wear TOO much makeup and end up looking really fake and overdone, taking away from their natural beauty. There are also guys who like it when girls wear it all the time, or never wear it, or maybe wear a little. I mainly started wearing make-up to cover up blemishes and imperferctions and what not (although now i'd kill to have my skin the way it was before!!!!!) iAnd I kinda hate how now I don't feel good w.o it on and am kinda dependent on it. Idk I guess if someone wore makeup all the time then people might think that person is "ugly" when they dont have it on, but its prolly cuz they arent used to seeing a person w.o it


----------



## berryrachel (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a brother that says that I wear a lot of makeup lol. BUT on days that I hardly wear any he's like you wear a lot of makeup so he can't even tell the difference! lol But then I go to the club and he likes all the girls that go wearing makeup lol and he says if he sees a girl with makeup she better know how to do it. "I can't talk to a girl that looked like she checked herself out in 5 mins" like wtf lol He says its' like a lesser of two evils where he'd rather have his girl looking good with makeup then not wear any when she needs it so lets face it ladies we need it! lol


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think guys hate a ton of makeup.......but I truly believe they find the gals with makeup on more attractive! I don't know about that... from my experience I always get hit on more without mu than with and I don't wear it heavy. I think it's more about your general attitude and how you care for your skin more than the makeup itself. Like the celebs who ALWAYS have makeup on... you can see how much of a toll it takes on their complexions but if you wear your makeup light and/or only on occasion you can obviously get away without it. I figure that's what makes the difference.


----------



## Asocialisten (Mar 21, 2009)

My boyfriend can't really hate my makeup as he walks around with corpsepaint on every other day.

He doesn't understand why I slather on foundation and eyeshadow, though. And he hates when I'm wearing stuff on my lips, even if it's just chapstick.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 21, 2009)

looky at what i found a girl who filmed her husband or boyfriend and what he said what he thinks about girls who wears what he calls "dark colors"

YouTube - My Boyfriend's View of Makeup (Reload)

She disagrees with him..i wonder if thats why most of her looks are neutral cos of her husband or bf ....she could wear some purples they would look so pretty on her....


----------



## internetchick (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't necessarily think it's the makeup. Yes heavy, overdone makeup can be a turn off, but IMO a lot of men make assumptions about being high maintenance when they see a well put together woman. I think it's those improper assumptions that are more the culprit than the makeup itself.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 22, 2009)

ic you are absolutely right. The most high matinence girl i know wears very little makeup but yet when it comes to relationships shes demanding,treats all her bfs like ish and she even called one of per bfs a girly man bc he wouldnt fight back with her when she tried to start something....so you are righ about wrong assumptions.


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't necessarily think it's the makeup. Yes heavy, overdone makeup can be a turn off, but imo a lot of men make assumptions about being high maintenance when they see a well put together woman. I think it's those improper assumptions that are more the culprit than the makeup itself. amen!


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree with pretty much everyones opinion here, it does depend on the guy though.

I agree with those that have said its an insecurity thing. Ive seen the "nice", slightly insecure guy go for the hot girl and then tell her to tone it down - it happened to one of my best friends. Its kinda pathetic isnt it? Sure you can handle oogling the girl in your pornos, movies, magazines, but when your girlfriend even slightly resembles that girl suddenly its not ok. Give me a break.

The rest of it is really just down to personal preference. Some girls like wearing lots of makeup and some dont, some guys like it and some guys dont.

I love wearing makeup but ive toned it down recently as ive started to learn about technique (my avatar picture of me is a bit ew and doesnt really represent how i look these days) but i still love very dark eye makeup and false lashes a couple of times a week. I DO care about looking good for my boyfriend, but he always tells me im beautiful, whether ive just gotten out of bed or if ive spent half an hour trying to do a perfect smoky eye lol.

Im so happy to see just how many people have answered on the lines of "f-em! i do it because *I* like it!"


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just told my ex its my face. I dont complain about what he wears so he shouldnt complain about what he puts on my face. I had a bf in hs throw a fit about me wearing makeup he said he was "allergic" to it and it broke him out. I told him to get some pimple cream or see a dermatologist lol. He talked to me recently and admitted it was just control and he was insecure . So i think thats part of it.

As far as feeling it on their faces or it rubbing off unless ots gloss or lipstick if your makeup is rubbing off on your bf or husband then it mean you are wearing too much LOL....

but yea like it was said b4 f em i wear purple and yellow e/s for me. Now im gonna go be high matinence and do my nails ill polly take pics and get you ladies approval


----------



## kenzierosaline (Mar 23, 2009)

guys hate it when girls overdo makeup. namely black eye makeup and orange foundation.

i've never had any complaints about red lipstick. quite the opposite, in fact  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 23, 2009)

Whatever. Guys don't hate makeup. Guys hate obvious makeup (difference in color from face to neck, rubs off on them, anything that starts melting off lol) bascially the same things I hate when I see others wearing bad makeup. Now if a guy literally just tries to say that I can't wear makep, then he's not the one for me. There's absolutely nothing wrong with trying to look my best. At least I'm doing it for myself and not to please anyone else.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 23, 2009)

guys in relationships probably dislike makeup mostly because of a few things:

1. they're not allowed to touch the girl's face (I don't know about other girls, but I get really annoyed when 5 seconds after I've finished my face, he comes and plants a wet kiss on my cheek...then I'm like...dangit now I have to wipe off the saliva and then make sure nothing's rubbed off with huge blush smudge on one cheek!) -- then again, I'm paranoid about lips touching my face because I'm prone to acne, and I know the mouth is a huge bacterial infested area and that can't be good for my pores, especially since I mostly break out on my cheeks.

2. any sort of hugs or light brushings that rub off onto him/his clothes

3. it takes time to wait for make up to be done. (he knows it takes me about 15-20 minutes if I want to do myself to look nice, whereas he just puts on a pair of shoes)

My guy realizes that I look different with makeup on, and realizes that I look -- more fashionable? with makeup on. But he says I'm pretty enough without it, to where sometimes he'd prefer if I wasn't made up so we could -- leave faster, kiss without him rubbing off glittery lipgloss from himself, and without my worrying about needing to re-touch up after words.

Deep down, make up might make a girl look hot, but he wants a girl who looks hot both at the start of the night all ready to go out as well as the next morning when she's standing in his t-shirt with bed hair with a cup of coffee and no makeup on too.

I personally think it's fun. *I* think I look better with makeup on, because I can see my blemishes and scars fade when I put makeup on, and my eyes look cooler all dolled up too. I say it's like wearing a dress or skirt. Nobody says you NEED to put it on every day or even at all, but hey, it makes you feel girly and cute (you could look just as hot in some pants and a fitted shirt), and it's fun too!


----------



## seedchan (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Guys don't hate makeup. Guys hate obvious makeup (difference in color from face to neck, rubs off on them, anything that starts melting off lol) bascially the same things I hate when I see others wearing bad makeup. I agree with this statement fully. I think one of the things with guys is that they tend to remember the poorly done makeup looks more than the ones done well, especially since in the real world, bad makeup is painfully common.

I think the other reason that guys hate makeup is because they get fed up waiting for girls to get ready. It's pretty obvious the girl isn't exactly getting ready for him, so whats the point of waiting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 25, 2009)

seed where i live i dont see girls wearing ANY makeup LOL LOL. When i found a friend who was as in to makeup as me i was so happy ...shed do my face if we were going out



i got so spoiled now if i go out i have to do my own face.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 1, 2009)

I asked my brother and cousins about this.

they say they don't really mind make up but they prefer girls to wear it to a minimum, something that enhances their best features.

That's wat i actually do, i try to focus on my best features and enhance it


----------



## LadyRachel (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with quite a few people here, that I don't wear makeup to impress guys, or anyone for that matter. I wear makeup simply because i love doing makeup lol.

I don't think all guys HATE make up, I just think they would rather not take out a girl to dinner or something who wears TONS of make up. Like high-fashion or chola type make up. LoL. We all know how we love to try out lots of make up and false eyelashes and take pics n what not, but honestly I wouldn't cake on make up just to hang out with a guy.

My boyfriend doesn't mind that I wear make up or not, he just hates the fact that it takes me so long to get ready to go somewhere =/ LoL.


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 2, 2009)

Urgh, i don't listen to men. They go on about how they don't like girls to wear make-up but that's plainly a lie, or all the hot women they perv at in FHM would be bare faced and au natural.....don't think so!!!! I think when men say they don't like make-up its just the 'done thing' to say. Or else they are referring to girls that can't put makeup on properly- y'know foundation on lips and brown lip liner etc haha. You can tell if someone is genuinely pretty make-up or not. It doesn't make that much of a difference unless you have bad skin (like me).

I have told many a man that most women do not put make-up on for them and they are arrogant to assume so. We wear it not just to look good but to express ourselves and have fun. I couldn't care less if my boyf didn't like my purple eyeshadow and red lipstick (note- NOT at the same time!!).


----------



## hs769 (Apr 2, 2009)

Guys dont hate makeup. I know some guys might say that but its just not true. If you know a guy who says that show him one of those before and after photos of his favorite female celebrity. I cant speak for all guys but I think we just dont want to see the tammy fay baker look. Some guys just dont get it though. Maybe you can talk to them about colors on cars or something.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think guys hate a ton of makeup.......but I truly believe they find the gals with makeup on more attractive! eggzachary!


----------



## sothisismakeup (Apr 7, 2009)

I wear it because I love to put it on and it makes me look alot better than without. I mean we all need to make the most of what our mamas gave us right?


----------



## FutureCStylist (Apr 7, 2009)

I think guys or people who call it stupid or dont like it.Is because they don't fully understand the concept of makeup/know enough about it.They also do not know that it is a form of art.Although if you say this in front of a person who doesn't understand makeup they'll say.This statement is not true.lol


----------



## alex88 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well at least you should see my perspective cause I know what im talkin about.

I hate makeup b/c :

1. not healthy (ur skin cant breathe, it makes pimples and crack skin). I know girls who have problems like this.

2.fake short term beauty.

e.g. I met this attractive girl with makeup ,but once she took it off, she looks uglier and it's a huge turnoff.

well not all girls will look ugly without makeup but if they do then it is worse.

I like girls with healthy skin complexion. no need makeup.

my sister hates makeup and she still looks beautiful without it. true some girls look beautiful but it is

However it is true that some guys doesnt care if the girl wear makeup or not.( but I know I hate makeups. )

u girls can wear it but if I were to choose girl, I would choose the one without makeup. (natural beauty)!

natural beauty is more desirable than fake short term beauty!

as long as the girl's face is clean and healthy, that's attractive to me.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *alex88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 2.fake short term beauty. e.g. I met this attractive girl with makeup ,but once she took it off, she looks uglier and it's a huge turnoff.

well not all girls will look ugly without makeup but if they do then it is worse.

natural beauty is more desirable than fake short term beauty!

so if the person doesn't have natural beauty (like the ugly girl in your example who needed the makeup to look attractive)...then she should just be satisfied with being ugly?
If she can look attractive with makeup, I don't see what's so wrong with her not wanting to look ugly anymore...everybody wants to feel/look beautiful...


----------



## Karren (Jun 15, 2009)

Great attitude!! Probably don't like us ugly guys that wear makeup either, Alex? Lol.

So why are you posting on a makeup forum?? If your looking for drama..


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 16, 2009)

Karen exactly he sounds like a troll looking for drama. ~puts on false lashes and purple e/s~


----------



## Karren (Jun 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karen exactly he sounds like a troll looking for drama. ~puts on false lashes and purple e/s~ Yeah!! Let's dress him up like a girl and put him out on the street somewhere!! ...... wait... that's what I do for fun! lol


----------



## FemmeBoy (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah...some guys say they hate it, then if you go without it, those same guys'll ask why you look tired, etc.

Personally, as a guy, I respect a woman's choice to either wear makeup or not


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *alex88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well at least you should see my perspective cause I know what im talkin about. Well, it's good you told us that, otherwise we might have thought differently. lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol Shaundra! I have seen the light!!


----------



## power_rangers (Jun 16, 2009)

i wear it for myself, not for a guy to notice it. though it is nice when they do.


----------



## Bonita_x0 (Jun 16, 2009)

well my bf has said the same thing to me sometimes. He's okay with makeup as long as I don't put too much on cause he's not too fond of me wearing dark eyeshadows, he likes the neutral colors since he says he likes for me to look natural.


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 17, 2009)

Let me address this issue - many guys don't "know" what's makeup and what's not.

A guy doesn't want to see a girl with caked on foundation, clumpy lashes, and sloppy lips.

But if a girl walks in with beautiful glowing skin, attention-catching eyes, and SEXY lips.. how can you resist?!

I love when guys say they hate makeup, but put the average guy in a room full of makeupless girls with ONE girl wearing a beautiful full face of it.

Believe me, that one girl will be getting the attention.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 19, 2009)

ill say it again if some dude doesnt want me cos im wearing orange and brown eyeshadow then he can take a long walk off a short bridge (and thats saying it pg style if this was bhm id say worse LOL) but anywho i wear what i do bc i like it not cos of what some meat head dude thinks


----------



## Eunice (Jun 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Nikkilici0us* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let me address this issue - many guys don't "know" what's makeup and what's not.
A guy doesn't want to see a girl with caked on foundation, clumpy lashes, and sloppy lips.

But if a girl walks in with beautiful glowing skin, attention-catching eyes, and SEXY lips.. how can you resist?!

I love when guys say they hate makeup, but put the average guy in a room full of makeupless girls with ONE girl wearing a beautiful full face of it.

Believe me, that one girl will be getting the attention.





You're absolutely right. =D


----------



## alex88 (Jun 21, 2009)

HI Anelle, thanks for replying.

I never said you are wrong and I said women can wear makeups (quoted already). there is no rule whether women can do make up or not. .

But as I said, I'd rather choose natural vs makeup.

I myself live and eat healthy so I would choose female partner with healthy lifestyle like mine ( in this case healthy skin). If I do have blemishes, crack skin, pimple, any mark. I usually use natural product to clean and heal it instead of just putting makeup which worsen the condition later. (temporary solution).

If I do want to be beautiful, I just treat myself

I just cant imagine dating someone w/makeup only to find out after she wipe it off ,she looks a lot uglier.

if you want temporary solution, makeup might help, but for long term I am not sure if it is good for your skin (unless it is natural product makeup)



, but again it's your right to satisfy yourself.

The ugly girl who took off her makeup have pimples and blemishes resulting from her makeup that makes her skin pores dry and clogged. so I am sure if she doesnt use this makeup , she wont have all these blemishes in her face.that's why I dont recommend makeup even it is good for short term ( unless you have to do it for professional work,etc).

Not everyone is the same. I am just sharing my perspective.

Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so if the person doesn't have natural beauty (like the ugly girl in your example who needed the makeup to look attractive)...then she should just be satisfied with being ugly?
If she can look attractive with makeup, I don't see what's so wrong with her not wanting to look ugly anymore...everybody wants to feel/look beautiful...

I just want to know the girl perspective and sharing thought in the forum.no drama just logical thinking.

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great attitude!! Probably don't like us ugly guys that wear makeup either, Alex? Lol. 
So why are you posting on a makeup forum?? If your looking for drama..

you might be right average guys who doesnt care about makeup will notice and might be interested in the makeup girl.but for non average guys who knows makeup, we might think the girl have makeup on and imagine how she looks without it. (well at least thats what I think when I see one). hehe

Originally Posted by *Nikkilici0us* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let me address this issue - many guys don't "know" what's makeup and what's not.
A guy doesn't want to see a girl with caked on foundation, clumpy lashes, and sloppy lips.

But if a girl walks in with beautiful glowing skin, attention-catching eyes, and SEXY lips.. how can you resist?!

I love when guys say they hate makeup, but put the average guy in a room full of makeupless girls with ONE girl wearing a beautiful full face of it.

Believe me, that one girl will be getting the attention.





it doesnt say only female can join and share. so I dont think I'm doing anything wrong at all.plz no drama.

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karen exactly he sounds like a troll looking for drama. ~puts on false lashes and purple e/s~


----------



## Kagrish (Jun 21, 2009)

Like others have said, I don't really wear makeup for guys or DH, but because I feel better in it. I like to feel pretty and 'made up' for the day


----------



## samathat (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!! Let's dress him up like a girl and put him out on the street somewhere!! ...... wait... that's what I do for fun! lol This is really a good idea. Let him try on makeup when he is asleep. And awaken him up, date him. Sneakily fit the camera in the jungle. HahaThis is really fun....


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *alex88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HI Anelle, thanks for replying.
I never said you are wrong and I said women can wear makeups (quoted already). there is no rule whether women can do make up or not. .

But as I said, I'd rather choose natural vs makeup.

I myself live and eat healthy so I would choose female partner with healthy lifestyle like mine ( in this case healthy skin). If I do have blemishes, crack skin, pimple, any mark. I usually use natural product to clean and heal it instead of just putting makeup which worsen the condition later. (temporary solution).

If I do want to be beautiful, I just treat myself

I just cant imagine dating someone w/makeup only to find out after she wipe it off ,she looks a lot uglier.

if you want temporary solution, makeup might help, but for long term I am not sure if it is good for your skin (unless it is natural product makeup)



, but again it's your right to satisfy yourself.

The ugly girl who took off her makeup have pimples and blemishes resulting from her makeup that makes her skin pores dry and clogged. so I am sure if she doesnt use this makeup , she wont have all these blemishes in her face.that's why I dont recommend makeup even it is good for short term ( unless you have to do it for professional work,etc).

Not everyone is the same. I am just sharing my perspective.

There are plenty of women who wear makeup and also live healthy lifestyles. As far as using makeup to conceal blemishes, there are concealers and foundations out there that help to clear skin issues. Also, we have a whole forum here dedicated to mineral makeup...which is all natural. If any makeup is causing blemishes, then that person is most likely either allergic or sensitive to the foundation. I would recommend they throw that makeup away.
You make it sound like you think all women that wear makeup are ugly without it and have pimples. That is not the case.


----------



## Karren (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *alex88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
you might be right average guys who doesnt care about makeup will notice and might be interested in the makeup girl.

but for *non average guys who knows* makeup, *we *might think the girl have makeup on and imagine how she looks without it. (well at least thats what I think when I see one). hehe

.

So you profess to "know" makeup yet you hate it? I'm confused...


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *alex88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HI Anelle, thanks for replying.
I never said you are wrong and I said women can wear makeups (quoted already). there is no rule whether women can do make up or not. .

But as I said, I'd rather choose natural vs makeup.

I myself live and eat healthy so I would choose female partner with healthy lifestyle like mine ( in this case healthy skin). If I do have blemishes, crack skin, pimple, any mark. I usually use natural product to clean and heal it instead of just putting makeup which worsen the condition later. (temporary solution).

If I do want to be beautiful, I just treat myself

I just cant imagine dating someone w/makeup only to find out after she wipe it off ,she looks a lot uglier.

if you want temporary solution, makeup might help, but for long term I am not sure if it is good for your skin (unless it is natural product makeup)



, but again it's your right to satisfy yourself.

The ugly girl who took off her makeup have pimples and blemishes resulting from her makeup that makes her skin pores dry and clogged. so I am sure if she doesnt use this makeup , she wont have all these blemishes in her face.that's why I dont recommend makeup even it is good for short term ( unless you have to do it for professional work,etc).

Not everyone is the same. I am just sharing my perspective.



Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are plenty of women who wear makeup and also live healthy lifestyles. As far as using makeup to conceal blemishes, there are concealers and foundations out there that help to clear skin issues. Also, we have a whole forum here dedicated to mineral makeup...which is all natural. If any makeup is causing blemishes, then that person is most likely either allergic or sensitive to the foundation. I would recommend they throw that makeup away.
You make it sound like you think all women that wear makeup are ugly without it and have pimples. That is not the case.

I agree with Shaundra here.

You'd be surprised what some "natural stuff" does to your skin too. I had "natural" stuff break me out and that was bc it didn't work for my skin, not bc it was bad for it. I know plenty of women who have blemishes and skin marks that have absolutely nothing to do with makeup. There are many factors that breakout the skin. And hopefully, if I'm dating someone I really like that does wear makeup, I'll know that those "ugly" covered up undereye circles aren't gonna make a difference when one day they'll be old and wrinkled, I don't care how "natural" you are.

Makeup is makeup no matter who it's done by.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *alex88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HI Anelle, thanks for replying.
I never said you are wrong and I said women can wear makeups (quoted already). there is no rule whether women can do make up or not. .

But as I said, I'd rather choose natural vs makeup.

I myself live and eat healthy so I would choose female partner with healthy lifestyle like mine ( in this case healthy skin). If I do have blemishes, crack skin, pimple, any mark. I usually use natural product to clean and heal it instead of just putting makeup which worsen the condition later. (temporary solution).

If I do want to be beautiful, I just treat myself

I just cant imagine dating someone w/makeup only to find out after she wipe it off ,she looks a lot uglier.

if you want temporary solution, makeup might help, but for long term I am not sure if it is good for your skin (unless it is natural product makeup)



, but again it's your right to satisfy yourself.

The ugly girl who took off her makeup have pimples and blemishes resulting from her makeup that makes her skin pores dry and clogged. so I am sure if she doesnt use this makeup , she wont have all these blemishes in her face.that's why I dont recommend makeup even it is good for short term ( unless you have to do it for professional work,etc).

Not everyone is the same. I am just sharing my perspective.

I just want to know the girl perspective and sharing thought in the forum.

no drama just logical thinking.

you might be right average guys who doesnt care about makeup will notice and might be interested in the makeup girl.

but for non average guys who knows makeup, we might think the girl have makeup on and imagine how she looks without it. (well at least thats what I think when I see one). hehe

it doesnt say only female can join and share. so I dont think I'm doing anything wrong at all.

plz no drama.


Alex i eat healthy,exercise everyday for 20-30 min, drink tons of water,and take very good care of my skin. There are things dudes dont know about like HORMONAL BREAKOUTS...i cant control that. I take bc but even then i get a pimple on my chin. Sometimes it doesnt matter how well you take care of your skin pimples just popup. So women cover them up using a lil makeup. As far as the eyes go i like bright colors my fav color is blue. Anyone who knows me knows that so is it any surprise that i like figuring out ways to wear blue e/s? Does that make me a slut puppy? HECK NO. i go to bars and get hit on and im more likely to look a guy up and down and see what hes about. Im the biggest prude when it comes to stuff like that. I have NEVER taken a dude home for the night. Not that i down those that do i have friends who do...some more than id like bc of safety issues BUT judging a girl based on her makeup is silly,immature and just plain ridiculous.

Now i dont care how much makeup someone slathers on ugly is ugly and nothing but plastic surgery will help with that. That is why instead of just hoppin on anything that moves guys should take time to GET TO KNOW THE GIRL. If you hang out with her instead of just jumping her bones youd be able to figure out what she looks like w/o makeup. REally do guys think that makeup is a magic wand ? Its colored powder ...colored liquid NOT MAGIC potion.Right now i have a pimple on my cheek. Is it bc i dont take care of my skin and the makeup is clogging my pores NO im on my period and hormonal(u can tell by this post lol) so most of the time what idiot guys are blaming on foundation they should be blaming our hormones!

Sorry if this sounded mean i do not mean it to be but that post just irks me bc it seems to be coming from a judgemental place.I bet you a million dollars if you have a g/f she wears makeup.


----------



## alex88 (Jun 23, 2009)

correction. I NEVER SAID ALL women that wear makeup are ugly.

if you see my original quote ,I never said ALL women that wear makeup are ugly.

In fact, I already give 2 examples of pretty and non pretty women who use makeup.

First , my sister who does use makeup but pretty even without it and Second, my friend who is looking better with makeup. but my friend's facial skin got pimples with the makeup after using it. therefore make her uglier than her original face.

most people use makeup without knowing the bad effect on facial skin.

other than that I have no problem with your idea.

hope this clears out your assumption!

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are plenty of women who wear makeup and also live healthy lifestyles. As far as using makeup to conceal blemishes, there are concealers and foundations out there that help to clear skin issues. Also, we have a whole forum here dedicated to mineral makeup...which is all natural. If any makeup is causing blemishes, then that person is most likely either allergic or sensitive to the foundation. I would recommend they throw that makeup away.
You make it sound like you think all women that wear makeup are ugly without it and have pimples. That is not the case.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 23, 2009)

alex again did you ever stop to think that your friend may have had a BAD reaction to the makeup she was using or she didnt clean her face properly those things could make a woman have pimples.

Yes most of us know what the chemicals are in makeup thats why a lot of people are switching to minerals. I would wear mineral makeup but its too expensive for me right now...but soon i will. Your friend might also have the same issues as me HER HORMONES. men get pimples and most dont wear makeup again pimples can happen for a number of reasons but to correlate makeup with pimples is again bad on your part.

No one is making assumptions we are basing our responses off of what you said. If you hate makeup then WHY oh WHY are you on a makeup forum. This makes you look kinda trollish my dear. Thats like someone going into an aa board and saying racist things. This will be my last response to you because i refuse to continue to feed into this foolishness.

LADIES I SUGGEST YOU DO THE SAME I FEEL HE IS A TROLL TRYING TO UPSET THE PEACEFULNESS WE HAVE ON THIS JUST IGNORE HIM. SCHOOL IS OUT HES PROLLY SOME BORED CHILD WITH NOTHING TO DO.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 23, 2009)

I know plenty of men who have very bad breakouts and I know for sure they don't use makeup...


----------



## morgan522 (Jun 23, 2009)

i love my makeup&lt;3 guys just dont care how they look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alex88 (Jun 23, 2009)

There is no need to be mean b/c I didn't offend or being mean to anyone here, including you.

anyone has the right to wear makeup and I have the right to choose whoever I want just like anyone.

and I never restrict you or assume that you are this and that.

This forum is about makeup talking and even the topic is "guys hate makeup". I am just sharing just like you and I never said you,me or anyone is wrong. that's just my opinion. and forum is where anyone can share their opinion just like everyone else.

I do not assume ,because i have real life examples and its written on the forum (it's a fact).

you can assume and deny whatever u want b/c I know you're upset for nothing.

You just make a fool of yourself





Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif alex again did you ever stop to think that your friend may have had a BAD reaction to the makeup she was using or she didnt clean her face properly those things could make a woman have pimples. 
Yes most of us know what the chemicals are in makeup thats why a lot of people are switching to minerals. I would wear mineral makeup but its too expensive for me right now...but soon i will. Your friend might also have the same issues as me HER HORMONES. men get pimples and most dont wear makeup again pimples can happen for a number of reasons but to correlate makeup with pimples is again bad on your part.

No one is making assumptions we are basing our responses off of what you said. If you hate makeup then WHY oh WHY are you on a makeup forum. This makes you look kinda trollish my dear. Thats like someone going into an aa board and saying racist things. This will be my last response to you because i refuse to continue to feed into this foolishness.

LADIES I SUGGEST YOU DO THE SAME I FEEL HE IS A TROLL TRYING TO UPSET THE PEACEFULNESS WE HAVE ON THIS JUST IGNORE HIM. SCHOOL IS OUT HES PROLLY SOME BORED CHILD WITH NOTHING TO DO.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know i said i was done but this is just too surreal. Im making a fool of myself ?



Hon you are the one on a makeup forum declaring how you hate makeup and how you supposed friend and sister have skin issues bc of makeup. We all tried to tell you maybe they were allergic to some of the ingredients. I AGREED that there were dangerous things in foundation but there were NATURAL alternatives out there. You obviously dont know what you are talking about and are here to enflame and stir up follishness garm and mess as my granny would say. So it is infact YOU that is making a fool out of yourself hon.

Im not upset im in disbelief that someone could make such ignorant claims and generalizations based on TWO supposed women he knows. Tell your friend to get a good makeup remover better yet heres a suggestion for an all natural one OLIVE OIL. She uses this before she washes her face and all her makeup will be removed. I have no issue with you expressing your opinion but you are stating it as if it were fact.

Another things that makes people give you the side eye is that you are on a makeup forum but claim to hate makeup. You say you know nothing about makeup but yet do at the same time. You have come onto this forum with ignorant assumptions and generalized as if all women are the same.

I am through this time for real. I will sit on my hands if i have to....ill leave you the wolves.








One last note did you know toothpaste contains flouride which is shown to contribute to bone cancer? Certain cancer causing chemicals in deodorant,shampoo,conditoner,lotions,facial wash.....all the stuff dudes use. I dont see you campaigning against them just makeup ...things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## alex88 (Jun 24, 2009)

Obviously you did not read my whole message from beginning. no wonder you were all mad.

you don't even know that what you explain had been in my previous discussion .So please read my post from beginning before you keep assuming. I do not think you understand my point of view.

I said there are alternatives to makeup. you can use healthy ingredient to take care of your facial skin. so what you just stated was not new to my posting. I take care of my skin the natural healthy way.

I never said that I did not agree with your alternative and I never said there is no alternative.

I never stated all women are the same. you are the one who said that. you can find any of my postings (neither contain your statement at all). Not all women wear makeup and not all women use the same makeup. so please do not add your own assumption to me as I am not responsible for your own assumption.

this is makeup forum so i only discuss makeup. I do not campaign but just shared my view and not force it to you or anyone else. I never said I campaign, but I know you said it for yourself.

You are just being angry and frustrated that you do not see/think clearly. Please do not blame for something that I did not commit and think carefully before you say something.

Grow up Hon






note: I know the toothpaste or beauty products that you mentioned. the ingredient that cause cancer is probably sodium laurel sulfate. I am healthy conscious person as I stated in my previous posts. I only use natural product. There are organic toothpaste, soap ,shampoo in organic supermarket (e.g.whole foods,central market). I hope this answers your question.

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know i said i was done but this is just too surreal. Im making a fool of myself ?



Hon you are the one on a makeup forum declaring how you hate makeup and how you supposed friend and sister have skin issues bc of makeup. We all tried to tell you maybe they were allergic to some of the ingredients. I AGREED that there were dangerous things in foundation but there were NATURAL alternatives out there. You obviously dont know what you are talking about and are here to enflame and stir up follishness garm and mess as my granny would say. So it is infact YOU that is making a fool out of yourself hon. 
Im not upset im in disbelief that someone could make such ignorant claims and generalizations based on TWO supposed women he knows. Tell your friend to get a good makeup remover better yet heres a suggestion for an all natural one OLIVE OIL. She uses this before she washes her face and all her makeup will be removed. I have no issue with you expressing your opinion but you are stating it as if it were fact.

Another things that makes people give you the side eye is that you are on a makeup forum but claim to hate makeup. You say you know nothing about makeup but yet do at the same time. You have come onto this forum with ignorant assumptions and generalized as if all women are the same.

I am through this time for real. I will sit on my hands if i have to....ill leave you the wolves.








One last note did you know toothpaste contains flouride which is shown to contribute to bone cancer? Certain cancer causing chemicals in deodorant,shampoo,conditoner,lotions,facial wash.....all the stuff dudes use. I dont see you campaigning against them just makeup ...things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Preethivarma (Jun 24, 2009)

I like to embellish myself and so i don care about others weather they care or not


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 24, 2009)

Does Fluoridation Up Bone Cancer Risk?

Aspartame And Fluoride Bone Cancer Coverup

Another Study Links Fluoride to Bone Cancer | Reuters

UK Against Fluoridation: Fluoride Linked to Bone Cancer

Fluoride Spurs Bone Cancer Risks in Young Boys

and one more for the road

http://www.beauty-advices.com/six-co...isconceptions/

http://www.webmd.com/skin-beauty/gui...up-myths-facts

~slathers on tinted moisturizer w/spf 15,adjust false eyelashes,puts on extra coat of mascara and leaves thread~


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *alex88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well at least you should see my perspective cause I know what im talkin about.I hate makeup b/c :

1. not healthy (ur skin cant breathe, it makes pimples and crack skin). I know girls who have problems like this.

2.fake short term beauty.

e.g. I met this attractive girl with makeup ,but once she took it off, she looks uglier and it's a huge turnoff.

well not all girls will look ugly without makeup but if they do then it is worse.

I like girls with healthy skin complexion. no need makeup.

my sister hates makeup and she still looks beautiful without it. true some girls look beautiful but it is

However it is true that some guys doesnt care if the girl wear makeup or not.( but I know I hate makeups. )

u girls can wear it but if I were to choose girl, I would choose the one without makeup. (natural beauty)!

natural beauty is more desirable than fake short term beauty!

as long as the girl's face is clean and healthy, that's attractive to me.

Alex, I think the only problem we're having here is that your very first sentence states that we should see your perspective as you "know" what you're talking about, insinuating that you're right, we're wrong. That makes me assume (and I'm sorry if I assumed wrongly) that everything you say after that is supposed to be taken for a fact. I feel you are entitled to your own opinion but I'm not gonna tell you

Quote:
Well at least you should see my perspective cause I know what im talkin about. That simply implies that you don't, which personally is an insult and we are not here to insult others. That's why some individuals here feel offended by your comments. 
I have no other issues as like I said before, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, thread asked a question, you answered, I don't agree, oh well, doesn't bother me one bit.

I will say though, that any beauty is a short term beauty whether makeup or time takes it away



.


----------



## colormeup (Jun 27, 2009)

This thread is still going?!

I'll chime in again.

Quote:
Well at least you should see my perspective cause I know what im talkin about.I hate makeup b/c :

1. not healthy (ur skin cant breathe, it makes pimples and crack skin). I know girls who have problems like this.

On the flip side, foundations can act as a sun screen.

Quote:
2.fake short term beauty. What about ice sculptures? Would you say those are fake short term art? Simply because something does not last a pre-determined length of time does not mean it's fake.


----------



## Uvez Olia (Aug 26, 2012)

all you girls are full of crap, i never join these forums but the truth is some guys yeah they like make up and some dont care..i am one of those who think it makes you look ugly as shit, i been single till i was about 20 not because i couldnt pick up on girls but because every girl i met was wearing make up...the girl im with now never wears make up and i mean never..we have been together 10 years and everything is perfect, i could kiss her, have her fall asleep on me, rest her head on my shoulder hug me as much as she wants and i dont have to worry about the crud getting on my clothing or bed...the money she saves by not wearing make up she uses it to paper herself with massages and facials...and from all the girls i have ever met in my life or see in a magazine or movie...no one comes close to how beautiful my girl is...i can go to bed and wake up next to her the next morning and i know exactly how she will look every morning..aside from her hair being a lil messed up, but who cares from a scale of 1-10 my girl is 100 and thats what makes her looks perfect


----------



## calexxia (Aug 26, 2012)

Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## divadoll (Aug 26, 2012)

Good for you.  That just goes to show, there's someone out there for everyone, including you.



> Originally Posted by *Uvez Olia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> all you girls are full of crap, i never join these forums but the truth is some guys yeah they like make up and some dont care..i am one of those who think it makes you look ugly as shit, i been single till i was about 20 not because i couldnt pick up on girls but because every girl i met was wearing make up...the girl im with now never wears make up and i mean never..we have been together 10 years and everything is perfect, i could kiss her, have her fall asleep on me, rest her head on my shoulder hug me as much as she wants and i dont have to worry about the crud getting on my clothing or bed...the money she saves by not wearing make up she uses it to paper herself with massages and facials...and from all the girls i have ever met in my life or see in a magazine or movie...no one comes close to how beautiful my girl is...i can go to bed and wake up next to her the next morning and i know exactly how she will look every morning..aside from her hair being a lil messed up, but who cares from a scale of 1-10 my girl is 100 and thats what makes her looks perfect


----------



## Mystery (Aug 26, 2012)

There are a few men who actually like makeup and asks their women to put it on(famous example is Elvis presley). But they are in the minority. And they are bizzare too. lol.

I love to hear men say they hate makeup, actually makes me feel good since I dont like to put it on and women who do always force me and tell me "it will make you look prettier"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mystery (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Uvez Olia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> all you girls are full of crap, i never join these forums but the truth is some guys yeah they like make up and some dont care..i am one of those who think it makes you look ugly as shit, i been single till i was about 20 not because i couldnt pick up on girls but because every girl i met was wearing make up...the girl im with now never wears make up and i mean never..we have been together 10 years and everything is perfect, i could kiss her, have her fall asleep on me, rest her head on my shoulder hug me as much as she wants and i dont have to worry about the crud getting on my clothing or bed...the money she saves by not wearing make up she uses it to paper herself with massages and facials...and from all the girls i have ever met in my life or see in a magazine or movie...no one comes close to how beautiful my girl is...i can go to bed and wake up next to her the next morning and i know exactly how she will look every morning..aside from her hair being a lil messed up, but who cares from a scale of 1-10 my girl is 100 and thats what makes her looks perfect


 hey, I actually like what he/she/troll has to say and the point of it (even though its written in that way). As I said above,  I like it when men say they hate makeup because I don't like to put it on and women who do always tell me I should as it will make me look prettier





I rarely wear makeup and I wear it mostly for special occasions. I find it disturbing a lot of girls wear it almost all the time and some even everyday! I'm talking foundation mainly. Like someone I know who says "ewww I can't go out like this my skin looks so dull!" then slabs on some (clinque) foundation which overtime made her skin worse. 

Anyways, guys I know who have seen me apply makeup cringe and ask me why I even have to put that "crap" on my face. But there were times when they would admire it when its done (also depending on how much I put on).  On a side note, I once spoke to a cosmetician and she told me if we all knew what kind of "crap" they put in make-up, nobody would wearing it. 

btw, I know its ironic Im saying this in a "makeup" forum but to be honest I joined only to ask about my uneven eyebrows. lol. Don't get me wrong though, I do like make-up, its fun especially as an artist.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Obvious troll is obvious





> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good for you.  That just goes to show, there's someone out there for everyone, including you.


 
HA!!



> Originally Posted by *Mystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hey, I actually like what he/she/troll has to say and the point of it (even though its written in that way). As I said above,  I like it when men say they hate makeup because I don't like to put it on and women who do always tell me I should as it will make me look prettier
> ...


 
The thing of it is, men don't really know what they are looking at. Only obvious makeup stands out to them.

And I would love to be a fly on the wall in a room without women hearing men speak their TRUE feelings about it. Whether they admit it or not, men care very much about what women think and wouldn't admit to wanting a more polished look. They know what we want to hear lol. What men admit to in groups of men and in mixed company are two separate things.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 26, 2012)

And I would love to be a fly on the wall in a room without women hearing men speak their TRUE feelings about it. Whether they admit it or not, men care very much about what women think and wouldn't admit to wanting a more polished look. They know what we want to hear lol. What men admit to in groups of men and in mixed company are two separate things.

Oh yes, Of course as a woman  IT IS very important and a responsibility to take care and "polish" yourself but it does not at all have to include make-up. Btw, I have been a "fly" on the wall many times and heard the most interesting things men have to say about women especially from family and relatives. lol. But anyway they mostly seem to appreciate natural beauty and clean women more then anything. Natural beauty as in no makeup but really works hard  to care of the natural beauty she has. And btw guys I know and talk to are pretty candid with me as I am with them. So yeah, the good men (not talking about the trash) want that in general. A women who works on maintaining her cleanliness and natural beauty. And as I have said I think they can and do appreciate make-up and glamour once in a while. 

Let me share a story, there was an incident like three years ago, a moment I was very self conscious about my skin {acne and pigmentation}, when a guy friend

told me "why do you look like shit today?" when I decided to put on foundation. When he saw me nearly in tears he was surprised and apologized and said nothings wrong with your face that you have to put that crap on. Is it because of your pimples?" then he reached over and kissed my cheek. lol that was sweet. but I gave him a little slap the next day cause where he kissed me more pimples came out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. but after that I never wore it again and now my acne is 90% cleared. seriously, I choose remedy and prevention instead of cover up. the magic  ingredient is knowledge, patience and discipline!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 26, 2012)

Well....I never had a man look at me and tell me to take off my makeup...maybe my lippie for when they wanted kisses..lol 





I'm sure there are men who fall in both categories...some like it, some don't. I do think that all men appreciate a woman who'll take care and maintain her "beauty" in whatever ways, be it a swipe of mascara or nice soft skin. Speaking from experience, I seem to get more flattery and attention when my little "game" face is on. Either way, I don't really care. I wear makeup to enhance and play up what I'm working with naturally, sometimes to hide pesky acne..first and foremost, I wear it because I like it and feel good with it on.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 26, 2012)

My boyfriend loves make up. Its just a personal preference. I don't think there is a majority either way. Much like women, some of us love it, some of us hate it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 26, 2012)

I cancelled out any potential boyfriends when I started wearing red lipstick on a regular basis (=almost every day) at 15, but it was worth waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL

As most of us agreed on, I wear it because I like make up. Guys (especially younger ones) have a distorted view of what exactly a "natural look" is -

They THINK "natural"/"no make up" is/they want this:





But then you look closely, and she definitely wears some sort of tinted moisturizer/powder/foundation, eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, a tinted gloss, probably a brow gel, etc. 

The best is also when guys say "yeah I don't like girls who wear foundation that's gross" but then, if you don't have perfect skin they say "EW YOUR SKIN IS SO GROSS COVER IT UP". Thank goodness this is more of a middle school thing and I've been out of middle school for a few years.. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled out any potential boyfriends when I started wearing red lipstick on a regular basis (=almost every day) at 15, but it was worth waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL
> 
> ...


 Lol, too true...They think that is a natural look, but don't realize those celebrities spent hours in hair/makeup with professionals to create that "Natural/Minimal" look!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 26, 2012)

> all you girls are full of crap, i never join these forums but the truth is some guys yeah they like make up and some dont care..i am one of those who think it makes you look ugly as shit, i been single till i was about 20 not because i couldnt pick up on girls but because every girl i met was wearing make up...the girl im with now never wears make up and i mean never..we have been together 10 years and everything is perfect, i could kiss her, have her fall asleep on me, rest her head on my shoulder hug me as much as she wants and i dont have to worry about the crud getting on my clothing or bed...the money she saves by not wearing make up she uses it to paper herself with massages and facials...and from all the girls i have ever met in my life or see in a magazine or movie...no one comes close to how beautiful my girl is...i can go to bed and wake up next to her the next morning and i know exactly how she will look every morning..aside from her hair being a lil messed up, but who cares from a scale of 1-10 my girl is 100 and thats what makes her looks perfect


 I'm quite glad this post is here. This guy clearly loves his girlfriend so it's all good. He may not be a ten in every girls eyes but to that one girl, maybe he is and that makes the world a little less ugly. She just has to train him better so he doesn't make her look bad in public.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm quite glad this post is here. This guy clearly loves his girlfriend so it's all good. He may not be a ten in every girls eyes but to that one girl, maybe he is and that makes the world a little less ugly. She just has to train him better so he doesn't make her look bad in public.


 Bahahaha...I snorted at that one! Well...I just adore you ladies, sugar and spice...and whatnot lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm quite glad this post is here. This guy clearly loves his girlfriend so it's all good. He may not be a ten in every girls eyes but to that one girl, maybe he is and that makes the world a little less ugly. She just has to train him better so he doesn't make her look bad in public.


Bwahaha yup.

I do enjoy the fact that he joined today, posted one post and it was saying he hated the one thing this forum centers on. I miss the days of imaginative trolls.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 26, 2012)

It did make for a days entertainment for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I enjoy troll hunting on occasion.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It did make for a days entertainment for me
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I play an MMORPG so I am used to crazy imaginative trolls.


----------



## Kemper (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good for you.  That just goes to show, there's someone out there for everyone, including you.


 HA!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 27, 2012)

In general, I couldn't care less if any man dislikes my makeup.

That said, I probably get an equal number of compliments on my "cool eyeshadow" or whatever from men as I do women.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Turboweevel (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm quite glad this post is here. This guy clearly loves his girlfriend so it's all good. He may not be a ten in every girls eyes but to that one girl, maybe he is and that makes the world a little less ugly. She just has to train him better so he doesn't make her look bad in public.


See, I disagree that it's all good. Clearly for him makeup is a deal breaker. What if his girlfriend decides to wear it some day? Is he going to dump her then? He says he doesn't care what she looks like etc etc but he starts out by saying he never got a girlfriend until his 20s because the makeup made them all too ugly in his precious, delicate eyes. This tells me he wants a girl that conforms strictly to his preferences and he doesn't actually respect her ability to make her own decisions. I've been with my boyfriend for six years now. At the beginning of the relationship I didn't wear any makeup but over time I got into it and he respects that and will even give me an honest opinion when I ask for it. Some looks he likes, some he doesn't, but ultimately he respects that it's my face and therefore my decision. Homeboy here doesn't seem to have figured that one out yet.


----------



## Love322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmm.. my boyfriend doesn't say whether he likes it or not.. but if you go for a natural look, guys can be tricked into thinking you aren't wearing any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When they see a girl looking "natural" she most likely IS wearing makeup, just in the right way, and not caked on ..


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2012)

> See, I disagree that it's all good. Clearly for him makeup is a deal breaker. What if his girlfriend decides to wear it some day? Is he going to dump her then? He says he doesn't care what she looks like etc etc but he starts out by saying he never got a girlfriend until his 20s because the makeup made them all too ugly in his precious, delicate eyes. This tells me he wants a girl that conforms strictly to his preferences and he doesn't actually respect her ability to make her own decisions. I've been with my boyfriend for six years now. At the beginning of the relationship I didn't wear any makeup but over time I got into it and he respects that and will even give me an honest opinion when I ask for it. Some looks he likes, some he doesn't, but ultimately he respects that it's my face and therefore my decision. Homeboy here doesn't seem to have figured that one out yet.


 I think you missed the sarcasm. Dude is trolling.


----------



## Nick Schillace (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys don't hate makeup, they hate when they see it.  Subtle is best.  I am a makeup man and I practice what I preach on my Facebook page.  Check it out!


----------



## AmberDawn (Oct 6, 2012)

most guys that i have talked to about it dont really like over the top makeup...but they also dont like when you walk around looking ungroomed either.

i know my boyfriend likes it when i wear natural makeup with nice neutral tones, but obviously he doesnt mind me without it either.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmberDawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most guys that i have talked to about it dont really like over the top makeup...but they also dont like when you walk around looking ungroomed either.
> 
> i know my boyfriend likes it when i wear natural makeup with nice neutral tones, but obviously he doesnt mind me without it either.


 I was just getting ready to say pretty much the same thing.  I'm fortunate that my boyfriend doesn't really care either way.  He doesn't treat me any differently if I'm not wearing makeup or if I'm wearing it - and believe me, in the morning when I wake up, I am a SIGHT!



   I'm sure he'd probably complain if I troweled it on like a clown, but I keep it to a normal amount, and he just hasn't really ever commented on it.

The only time he ever complained was when I kissed him right after I put on some Lip Venom, LOL!  Later on, he said to me, "What was that lip gloss you had on when you kissed me?  It burned my mouth, and it hurt for a while, too!"  So I just don't wear Lip Venom around him anymore, LOL!


----------



## kitten- (Feb 23, 2013)

I had exs who hated it but now my fiance he I owuld say prefers it? A lot of exs were not girly or loving make up or anything... but with me I am super girly and I adore make up and etc and he always says he prefers make up and wish his exs wore it so yeah ha


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm not sure guys really even understand what we look like with and without it. I'm kind of surprised they would say that they don't like it. My husband knows I enjoy makeup so he will be sweet and compliment me when he likes the way I've done something. He also really likes me to wear light girly pink colors and he'll point out polishes or lip sticks he wants me to wear. Again, he knows its something I enjoy and that makes me feel pretty so he supports it. Saying this though, he would never make me feel bad about myself if I didn't wear it. I mostly like wearing makeup because it's fun to put on and a hobby to learn/read/write about but it helps me cover up my rosacea.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 23, 2013)

The thing with Makeup is..... it's not just beauty, it is an art, and a lot of guy's simply don't understand it.

A woman's face is a canvas, and the final result in the art is the prize of wearing that art out into the public. Not all women do it for sex appeal and beauty, but others do it simply because they love it. They love experimenting with makeup. They love seeing what they can change. They love colored eyes to match the cute tops, the hair clips, or the dress they are donning.

The men who seem to dislike it dislike it because a woman isn't being "natural" and assume the woman has or may have self esteem issues, which in some cases is, and other cases, isn't true at all. It's understandable to love a woman for who they are, regardless of if they look pretty or ugly with and without makeup, but there are women out there that love makeup for the artistic side of it, and this is what most men don't tend to grasp.

Ladies, as most of you have said, wear your makeup if you personally love it. Your man will and should love you regardless of what is or isn't on your face. The first and foremost thing is, if you are happy, he should be, and if he isn't happy with it.... or any guy isn't happy with it..... who cares?.... You flaunt it and you love it.

In the end, makeup is a powerful tool, capable of the wildest things imaginable, and stuff like that.... well, some people simply don't understand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One thing I know guys dislike mostly..... Beat-red lips. Not something everyone can rock, at least, without an occasion for it. It tends to be associated with bombshells or bad makeup, and whenever a guy thinks about makeup, red lipstick is the first to mind. Definitely go for neutral.


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 23, 2013)

They are lying, unless of course you wear FX makeup all of the time.


----------



## annerose95 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I think we have not to mistake with makeup and OVER HUGE FAKE makeup. Like, girls that draw their whole eyebrows, wear thick lipstick, big big big mascara, false eyelashes, so much foundation that we don't see the face, and so much liner that we don't se the eyes. Like, you know what I mean lol. Guys won't really notice if we just wear enough foundation to cover up our flaws, a lil bit of mascara, a lil bit of lip balm or just a bit of liner to make our eyes pop out. So yeah, don't over do it girls, and guys aren't gonna complain.


----------



## Elizabethhh (Mar 6, 2013)

Honestly, I really don't know why they think about that. I think there is a big difference of gal's face before make up and after makeup. I wish all guys should accept this difference!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 8, 2013)

. a surprising amount of people can't tell the difference between 'natural' makeup and _no_ makeup lol. I think the perceived intensity of makeup depends on how much eye makeup you have on; wear a butt-ton of face makeup and a little bit of brown eyeliner/subtle mascara, and most people can't tell you're wearing makeup.


----------



## annerose95 (Mar 9, 2013)

I re



> :dito: . a surprising amount of people can't tell the difference between 'natural' makeup andÂ _no_ makeup lol. I think the perceived intensity of makeup depends on how much eye makeup you have on; wear a butt-ton of face makeup and a little bit of brown eyeliner/subtle mascara, and most people can't tell you're wearing makeup.


i totally agree !!! I always wear natural makeup, I never wear anything that makes me look like I have makeup on


----------

